# x58 xeon x5675 overclocking help needed with high speed mem



## sebaskitty (Jun 11, 2020)

hello good day.

my main computer is a xeon x5675 x58 build


and to be honest. it is a love hate relationship.

it runs nicely when it does. be harsh to it. and it wil bite you.

so okay. i want to overclock it.

i got a gigabyte g1 guerilla. which is the smaller brother of the assassin but stil a solid board nontheless.

i was at 4.7 ghz before on a previous chip.  and i degraded that a bit when i went too high  on vcore (1.65v iirc? was just a yolo attempt to see how high it can run)

anyhow i got a new chip here in my system and i was happy with around 4.4ghz oc.

now i had random full system freezes for the last 2 weeks.. and after days of figuring out. swapping cpus. swapping ram.

i figured out half my ram was ecc and half of it was normal. and it was causing weird crashes (no bsod. the os would just slowly crash. first chrome. then audio. then the game freezes. along with the rest)

so i went out bought a second hand pair of 2x8gb corsair 2400mhz ddr3 dimms for 60 euros 

and since then i had no more freezing. (thank god the board is fine..i hope hah)


anyways. now i've been stuck on a weird barrier ever since i got that memory.

i reset my stuff to stock prior to installing the ram to prevent stuff from exploding hah.

but.

when on stock cpu speeds. i can enable xmp. and it wil clock the memory to 2288 mhz. and overclock the BCLK by 10mhz.

but i want to go as high as i can on both cpu and ram if possible. (if i cant reach 2400 it wont be a problem tho)

now i've hit a strange barrier of 4.37ghz. and higher. and it wont post.

in matter of fact. if i increase ANYthing it wil not post

so its stuck on uncore 3325mhz. and higher. no post

ram is on 1400 mhz. any higher. no post

same with cpu. 

i'm on BCLK 175 with a 25x multiplier.

on my previous chip i used 23x190 iic. that was before i realized this board does not turbo down with 100% cpu usage and it wil stick to the 25x multiplier.

now i've read and watched a bunch of x58 related videos.

and i've not fully came to the understanding what i can do to improve this here.

since i got a gigabyte board. guides using evga/asus boards are even harder to follow by the fact that gigabyte uses different names for voltages ect.


since sure.. a 4.37 ghz oc.. is kinda okay..  i stil have the 1400 mhz memory problem. 

i run a game that requires serious cpu and memory performance. so any gains wil add up (going from 3ghz to 4.4 already added about 35 fps to the physics simulation)


what can i do to improve this?

i got an aio atm and tempatures are well within range. worse case scenario. i wil toss my nh-d15 on it. but so far my aio and nh-d15 have been very close in range with each other.

my goal was to have 4.4ghz/4.5ghz cpu. and atleast 2000 mhz ram. now i know the uncore wont reach 4ghz (altho i've seen a dude running one at 4.8 before lmao)

but 3.3ghz uncore seems a bit low.

i have attached pictures of my current bios settings which hopefully wil help a bit. and attached a screenshot of the cpu on stock. with xmp enabled.
(note i know the vcore is kinda high for the freq atm. but it drops like 0.050mv ish under load. and i can cool it so its good enough for initial oc setup)





thank you alot in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 11, 2020)

Well OC on X58 platform is always FUN when you have a lot of time to spare .......joke a side you should try to put manually your memory timings and then try to rise it bit by bit and see how that goes.....also NEVER go that HIGH with CPU voltage.....also I am not sure IF you aware but you have TRIPLE memory channel not dual and you should have 6 memory slots on your mobo so always look to get at least 3 memory sticks and to put them in three slots of the same colour on your board.....


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 11, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well OC on X58 platform is always FUN when you have a lot of time to spare .......joke a side you should try to put manually your memory timings and then try to rise it bit by bit and see how that goes.....also NEVER go that HIGH with CPU voltage.....


i'm not sure which memory timing to put in. 

i saw 

11-13-13-31
 and 
9-9-9-24  
on the site.
my memory is currently running the latter.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 11, 2020)

You're lucky the world's biggest X58 expert is lurking in this forum.









						Meltdown and Spectre Patched BIOS for X58 Motherboards
					

Linked below is a database of modified BIOSes for X58 motherboards patched with the latest microcode (0x1F for Westmere, 0x1D for Bloomfield) against Meltdown and all variants of Spectre. Make sure the operating system is also updated to be fully protected from speculative execution side-channel...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Xeon 5600 series have a limited memory multiplier of 10 on Gigabyte motherboards. Either get Xeon 3600 or push BCLK as high as possible and tweak timings.

The best way to maximize memory performance is by boosting both DDR clock and timings. For example: DDR 1800 9-9-9-24 1T is faster than 2400 11-11-11-30.

QPI Pll and IOH voltages can help against clock spikes in high BCLK.

Raise uncore as high as possible within the safe QPI/VTT voltage (1.3v).

Use HCI Memtest (one instance per thread) or MemTest64 or Linpack Xtreme to test memory stability.

Use Prime95 v26.6 custom FFT run of 512k to 1024k with 90 percent of RAM to test uncore stability.

Use Linpack Xtreme to stress test the processor cores.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 11, 2020)

sebaskitty said:


> i'm not sure which memory timing to put in.
> 
> i saw
> 
> ...


Wait man...That's your problem right there...you MIXING 2 different memory sticks with totally different speeds and timings you should ALWAYS avoid things like that......


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 11, 2020)

no? i have only these 2 sticks in my system. if i google vengeance pro ddr3 2400 i see the sticks i have



Regeneration said:


> You're lucky the world's biggest X58 expert is lurking in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what wil these custom bios benefit me from? i currently have spectre and meltdown patches disabled in windows


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 11, 2020)

sebaskitty said:


> no? i have only these 2 sticks in my system. if i google vengeance pro ddr3 2400 i see the sticks i have
> 
> 
> what wil these custom bios benefit me from? i currently have spectre and meltdown patches disabled in windows


Ok then that's better....again it will be MUCH better for you IF you could get 1 more stick so that you get advantage of your TRIPLE memory channel...now you should tweak your timing to match the desired memory speed that you configure in the bios...and always start a bit easy with some loose timings and then get more&more tighter......for example 9-9-9-24 1T its pretty common JEDEC timings for the 1333Mhz memory speed.....so If your memory is working now on 1400mhz with that timings it's a bit tighten but should work on 1,5V....Go higher with speed and try to loose a bit timings....tweak and try again&again...having lower(tighten) timings with higher speed is Ideal solution but ain't always easy to get working properly......

P.S.: I guess that DDR3 2400 Mhz could be a bit to much for your motherboard or your Xeon to handle


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 11, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ok then that's better....again it will be MUCH better for you IF you could get 1 more stick so that you get advantage of your TRIPLE memory channel...now you should tweak your timing to match the desired memory speed that you configure in the bios...and always start a bit easy with some loose timings and then get more&more tighter......for example 9-9-9-24 1T its pretty common JEDEC timings for the 1333Mhz memory speed.....so If your memory is working now on 1400mhz with that timings it's a bit tighten but should work on 1,5V....Go higher with speed and try to loose a bit timings....tweak and try again&again...having lower(tighten) timings with higher speed is Ideal solution but ain't always easy to get working properly......
> 
> P.S.: I guess that DDR3 2400 Mhz could be a bit to much for your motherboard or your Xeon to handle


i've never done any ram tweaking stuff in my life before lel 

but yeah it doesnt have to run at 2.4 ghz. 

i just want the cpu overclocked and have a nice ram boost in the back of it.

so it seems like lowering the ram speed. allows you to run it at tighter speeds/timings.

which is a better idea incase of x58 right?


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 11, 2020)

Use AIDA64 to read the SPD info, take a photo of it, and enter manually in the BIOS. Go lowest possible in the maximum safe voltage (1.60). Use MemTest86 or bootable Linpack Xtreme as unstable memory can corrupt files.


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 11, 2020)

these ?



i just reset my bios.

and first want to do a cpu overclock before touching memory

it is currently at 4.2 ghz with memory close to 1333mhz.

any tips in terms of actual cpu overclocking? i see mixed suggestions between lowering or making cpu pll higher.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes, use these timings, but try lower RFC. You start with uncore first, then memory and last CPU.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 11, 2020)

Just a side note : XMP profile calls for 361 tRFC timing value on those RAMs.
Does your motherboard setting for it even go that high ?

Because if it doesn't, 2400MHz XMP profile is useless to you.


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 11, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> Just a side note : XMP profile calls for 361 tRFC timing value on those RAMs.
> Does your motherboard setting for it even go that high ?
> 
> Because if it doesn't, 2400MHz XMP profile is useless to you.


the max this board did was 2288 when xmp was on


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 11, 2020)

sebaskitty said:


> the max this board did was 2288 when xmp was on


OK, but what are exact values it set for secondary timings at this speed ?



^Did it pick random number between 1 and 255, since it can't put 300+ in there ?
Of course I am reading the manual, so with BIOS update(s) it could get changed (that's why I asked what's max. you can set in BIOS).


----------



## freeagent (Jun 11, 2020)

You need a cpu that you can change memory dividers, like a W series or i7 if you want the big numbers.


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 11, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> OK, but what are exact values it set for secondary timings at this speed ?
> View attachment 158623
> ^Did it pick random number between 1 and 255, since it can't put 300+ in there ?
> Of course I am reading the manual, so with BIOS update(s) it could get changed (that's why I asked what's max. you can set in BIOS).


i'll check that right now


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 11, 2020)

X58 is not usually happy with 8GB Dimm's, that's likely the issue. 4GB or 2GB dimm's should do 2000+ without much hassle if they have the right IC's.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 11, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> X58 is not usually happy with 8GB Dimm's, that's likely the issue. 4GB or 2GB dimm's should do 2000+ without much hassle if they have the right IC's.


Well I have 3x8gb and 3x2gb for total of 30Gb...never have the issue...tho' maybe some boards are sensitive on certain memory.....


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 11, 2020)

linus made a video of trying 48 gigs on this board and it ran fine for 48hours straight in tests. idk though. depends on the quality of the board.

anyways for some reason the memory now doesnt wanna run above 1480 or so mhz when set to 2288 xmp. it appears to now ignore anything higher than 10.0.

anyways i'm picking up a cheap 5660 tomorrow to see if that chip has more potential even tho its 1 snitch slower.

for some reason this x5675 refuses to run uncore any higher than 3ghz stable.. pretty sure my old chip did 3.6  atleast


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 12, 2020)

We already told you Xeon 5600 series are limited to memory divider of 10.

If I remember correctly, X5675 is the latest production with improved IMC (uncore).

Uncore can normally be clocked between 3300-3500 for 3 modules at 1T command rate with the proper QPI/VTT voltage

As people told you, your memory comes with high tRFC values (300) the motheroard cannot support.

Use 6-8-8-17 or 9-9-9-24  and respective timings and see how high both goes (by clock). Benchmark with AIDA64 and pick the fastest one.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah as @Regeneration said above don't waste your time&money on another(X) CPU the result will most likely be identical....instead of that if you have money to waste it will be much better to buy 1 more memory stick to complete your triple memory channel....maybe the BEST solution for you is to sell this ram(or return/change)and get other this time on 1866Mhz instead and that will probably work without any problems...GL


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 12, 2020)

The thing is, pushing memory on X58 past ~2000MHz is fruitless and unreliable. There are many reasons why it is the way it is (not just tRFC limits, or eventual UCLK matching issues).
When I still had my Rampage II GENE, I was quite content with running my 2133Mhz Ripjaws at 1800-2000, but with tighter timings and at lower voltages.
Also, never trust and never use XMP on x58. I'm surprised your PC posted at all with profile enabled.


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 12, 2020)

the xeon w3670 i s the cheapst W chip with a unlocked multiplier right?  i can see a few for sale for 20$ on aliexpress


----------



## oinkypig (Jun 12, 2020)

i never had any problems with the x5765 at 4.6Ghz nor 4.8Ghz. The only difference is your running at 25x instead of the typical base multiplier 23x. try running a lower multiplier and increase the fsb instead.
200x23x=4.6hz and 209x23x=4.8Ghz. Turn Turbo mode off, leaves speedstep on if you want, and dont raise ram above 2050Mhz. 10-10-10-20 should be stable for 2400Mhz memory @ ~2000-2100 Mhz. 25X is 100% not a stable multiplier for the x5675, especially for all cores. I haven't heard of a motherboard that can manually allow you to select it, its supposed to be used for 1-2 cores, not all 6, 25x is bottoming out the system for sure. I wouldn't mess with uncore by the way, there's no need. The only numbers you need to pay attention to for performance are the first 4 memory timings and command rate set at 1t, not 2t. Leave qpi and uncore clock ratios on auto. messing with those is asking for a system freezing bsod. Also make sure you raise the qpi voltage from 1.315 to 1.35v that might be why your starving the overclock. it's perfectly fine.
cpu core-1.45-1.5v
cpu pll-1.88v
qpi-1.35v
dram-1.66v
enable load line calibration
multi-23x
fsb-200 or 209


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 12, 2020)

oinkypig said:


> i never had any problems with the x5765 at 4.6Ghz nor 4.8Ghz. The only difference is your running at 25x instead of the typical base multiplier 23x. try running a lower multiplier and increase the fsb instead.
> 200x23x=4.6hz and 209x23x=4.8Ghz. Turn Turbo mode off, leaves speedstep on if you want, and dont raise ram above 2050Mhz. 10-10-10-20 should be stable for 2400Mhz memory @ ~2000-2100 Mhz. 25X is 100% not a stable multiplier for the x5675, especially for all cores. I haven't heard of a motherboard that can manually allow you to select it, its supposed to be used for 1-2 cores, not all 6, 25x is bottoming out the system for sure. I wouldn't mess with uncore by the way, there's no need.
> cpu core-1.45-1.5v
> cpu pll-1.88v
> ...


yeah i've been messing with non turbo overclocks. with both 21x and 23c multiplier.

this chip used to be in my server. i once got 2 of these chips and binned the best one for yolo overclocking til i get a bunch of them in the mail. 

the previous one did 4.6ghz ezpz. but this one just does not get stable past 4.35~ ghz. even with pure bclk testing.

i'll give it another shot with alot lower uncore..

i Might swap the old "degraded?" chip back in. 

since i swapped my ram that might have been the reason the pc was unstable in the first place.

i made sure i never went over 1.35 for vtt since that is fatal.

but the vcore of that chip has been on 1.65v before for maybe a hour or 4 max 


i have not found a setting to disable speedstep in the bios though. is it called something else?

also. my system has no on or off LCC setting. i either have AUTO. Intel SPEC. LEVEL1 and LEVEL2. what would you recommend ?


----------



## oinkypig (Jun 12, 2020)

qpi/vtt at 1.35 is definitely not fatal. iN FACT, too low of qpi/vtt was one reason my overclock to 4.8Ghz was unstable all the damn time. if i found the x58 xeon overclocking thread about all settings i will post it for you. No one has brought up what is your cooling solution? give that a read. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/overclocking-the-x58-a-practical-guide.108526/
Also your running way to high a voltage for lower than 4.4Ghz. I was stable at 1.32v @with 4.3Ghz and i still thought that was a tad high. I needed 1.45-1.5v for 4.6Ghz and 1.55v for 4.8Ghz. Neither were done without a good air cooler keeping temps down too.https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/untitled-png.90192/
go into hwbot(32nm westmeres)-look through cne 11.5, cne15, cne20 benchmarks-pick the ranking apart and search for images posted by those users that show what settings the used to achieve the overclocks. check out x5650,x5660,x5670,x5680,x5690 chips as well for more rankings since they are based on the same westemere precessors.
cne 11.5 rankings
Cne 15 rankings
cne 2 rankings


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 12, 2020)

^Source : LINK.

It's no surprise your chip degraded when you put 1,65V of Vcore through it on daily basis (max. Intel spec 1,4V).
1,35V VTT or QPI/DRAM is 100% within specs for 32nm stuff.
Also, in most cases, it's about difference between voltages (like DRAM vs. IMC over 0,5V), not absolute values themselves that are deadly.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 12, 2020)

Gulftown/Westmere real limits:

QPI/VTT above 1.3v and/or DDR above 1.64v will degrade the IMC in 24/7.

Vcore above 1.325v will degrade the core. LLC needs to be taken in consideration.

Tcase: 83c

Some chips are more resilient than others.


----------



## oinkypig (Jun 12, 2020)

1.64v on a chip doing 4.2ghz is less heat output than a chip at 1.5voltz doing 4.6ghz.
Frequency and heat output are linear in terms of raw performance demands on these chips. It is going to push more out the more that you push
A x5650 is not binned any differently than a x5675 or x5690 for any reason other than price gouging. They are the same exact chips manufactured under the same exact processing with mulitplier limitations. The OP needs to stop running 25x on a cpu that is supposed to be only 24/7 stable on a 23x platform. If you think This platform is a total bust/go get a ryzen


Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah as @Regeneration said above don't waste your time&money on another(X) CPU the result will most likely be identical....instead of that if you have money to waste it will be much better to buy 1 more memory stick to complete your triple memory channel....maybe the BEST solution for you is to sell this ram(or return/change)and get other this time on 1866Mhz instead and that will probably work without any problems...GL


----------



## PolRoger (Jun 12, 2020)

oinkypig said:


> If you think This platform is a total bust/go get a ryzen



I'm not sure that X58 is now a total bust?? But it is getting rather "long in the tooth". If this were my only setup I think a total upgrade to a new Ryzen platform would be worth considering. 

I still enjoy "putzen around" with various older generation computer tech and I recently acquired several 2x8GB DDR3 kits to be able to run 4x8GB quad channel on my X79 platform. I had never tried 8GB DIMMs on X58 before so I thought I'd give it a try...

I can't seem to get triple channel with 8GB DIMM to train/post at much higher speeds compared to some of my 3X4GB and 3X2GB kits...

3X8GB @1944C9:


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 12, 2020)

oinkypig said:


> 1.64v on a chip doing 4.2ghz is less heat output than a chip at 1.5voltz doing 4.6ghz.
> Frequency and heat output are linear in terms of raw performance demands on these chips. It is going to push more out the more that you push
> A x5650 is not binned any differently than a x5675 or x5690 for any reason other than price gouging. They are the same exact chips manufactured under the same exact processing with mulitplier limitations. The OP needs to stop running 25x on a cpu that is supposed to be only 24/7 stable on a 23x platform. If you think This platform is a total bust/go get a ryzen


WTF are you talking about???Where did I ever said that this platform is total bust???Did you read at all my post above???
If anything I always LOVE X58 platform and I always go for BEST price/performance setups for myself and until recently I was using X58 with 6-core Xeon so I know what I am talking about.......


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 14, 2020)

hey i'm putting a quick 2 or 3 day pause on this oc.

a friend gave me another x5675 chip and i gave his my bad performer as he is using them in non oc servers..


but i'm doing some case modding aswel as swapping my aio for a nh-d15.

 the cpu wil be adhered using liquid metal once i've validated it's peformance and i'm hitting thermal limits


here is a snipped of my case modding atm


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 26, 2020)

hmm i might have figured out why my pc was so unstable

1 i got a new chip. the chip booted 5ghz in windows at 1.58v core and everything else at the max recommended

2 my corsair psu is failing

the voltages are quite low

and when connected to a test psu both the voltages are higher and vcore run higher


----------



## freeagent (Jun 26, 2020)

My x58 is hard on power supplies. I usually feed it a new 850w unit every three or four years. Max I can all core bench mine is 4800 1.6v, it’s getting harder to run high speeds though. Not sure if it’s the culmination of all the mitigation’s, degradation, or a combination of the two.. as I’ve been running this CPU since 2010 I think. I am leaning more towards mitigation though. Also find it hard to run tight timings too, mainly anything CAS6 faster than 750mhz and higher speed CAS7 closer to 850-900mhz. So I gave up and am running a mixed set of CAS9.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 26, 2020)

freeagent said:


> My x58 is hard on power supplies. I usually feed it a new 850w unit every three or four years. Max I can all core bench mine is 4800 1.6v, it’s getting harder to run high speeds though. Not sure if it’s the culmination of all the mitigation’s, degradation, or a combination of the two.. as I’ve been running this CPU since 2010 I think. I am leaning more towards mitigation though. Also find it hard to run tight timings too, mainly anything CAS6 faster than 750mhz and higher speed CAS7 closer to 850-900mhz. So I gave up and am running a mixed set of CAS9.



I can't say about psu, but replacing one every 3-4 years sounds very odd to me. I have used the same psu since my system whas new back in May 2009. So the psu I have, has just passed it's 11 year of run time. Well it is a 1500 watt psu, but it has not had a easy life either. Starting out with a gtx 285 3 way sli setup and a I7 920 all overclock to all it cut handle and else the psu has handle sli setup with I7 920 and a i7 980x right up to when I got my gtx gtx 1080 TI that is the first card only running a single card. My psu has run X58 oc setup and sli for at least 8 years of its life time and still going strong.

Replacing a psu every 3-4 years sounds to me you are buying cheap PSU'S, you are unlucky or simply buying to small a psu for the wattage your system can pull.


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 27, 2020)

freeagent said:


> My x58 is hard on power supplies. I usually feed it a new 850w unit every three or four years. Max I can all core bench mine is 4800 1.6v, it’s getting harder to run high speeds though. Not sure if it’s the culmination of all the mitigation’s, degradation, or a combination of the two.. as I’ve been running this CPU since 2010 I think. I am leaning more towards mitigation though. Also find it hard to run tight timings too, mainly anything CAS6 faster than 750mhz and higher speed CAS7 closer to 850-900mhz. So I gave up and am running a mixed set of CAS9.


this corsair is a rm650x that i bought in december 2017. i thought it would've been good. but nope.

i tossed in a 8 or so year old 80 plus kolink 700 watt psu in it for the time before buying a new unit. but so far 12v is 1v hgiher than the corsair underload.

these xeons love power  currently have a |stable" 4.6 ghz overclock. stil running tests but so far so good. 

also noticed getting 150 cinebench points more by just swapping the psu so thats a win


----------



## freeagent (Jun 27, 2020)

My 24 pin ATX is a little worn. If volts are low try moving that around a bit.. do it in the bios so you can see the effects in real time   

I did run a 650 on this thing for a few months, overclocking wasn't a good idea, and that was at a time when the rig had a 970 instead of a 980. Even at the settings in my sig Real Bench will pull a little more than 500w. Such a pig.


----------



## sebaskitty (Jun 28, 2020)

ahh i see.

i want to grab a 850watt unit when i can. it should be enough for this rig. and the ryzen rig i want to build next year.

what brand do you recommend?

currently i'm working on overclocking my ram. currently tightening the timings on a 1600mhz ram clock 

wish i had triple channel right now


----------



## Edwired (Jul 15, 2020)

It quite interesting i have the x5675 on asus p6x58d-e @ 1.264v with turbo enabled it running according to taskmanager 3.86ghz but boosts to 4.20ghz all cores. Ram is running at 1680mhz 9-9-9-24-110-t2 As i have antec hcg 850w it one of those with modular version seems to hold up since only an odd time it does something funky and a simple reboot fixes it


----------



## freeagent (Jul 16, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 158721
> ^Source : LINK.
> 
> It's no surprise your chip degraded when you put 1,65V of Vcore through it on daily basis (max. Intel spec 1,4V).
> ...



This is new. They used to give max vcc as 1.55v. And right there they list vtta and d as 1.4v, so you wont fry your mem controller going passed 1.35v. I gave mine 1.39 for years and its fine. I also wont give mine more than 1.6vcc for too long. A couple of quick sessions and that's it. Normally I keep the vcore within its stock voltage rage, but I use the i7 side for 1.375v instead of 1.35v because its the same shit in a different pile. And 100MHz, because I am greedy


----------



## steen (Jul 16, 2020)

sebaskitty said:


> the xeon w3670 i s the cheapst W chip with a unlocked multiplier right?  i can see a few for sale for 20$ on aliexpress


Nope, only W3680/90 have unlocked multipliers. W3670 can overclock well but also has locked lower QPI/IMC multis, so BCLK is the only way to overclock. That's why it's cheap. May as well use a W5675 because it doesn't matter that it's base CLK is lower when overclocking, both have 26x turbo multi. There's more variability within SKUs anyway.



Edwired said:


> It quite interesting i have the x5675 on asus p6x58d-e @ 1.264v with turbo enabled it running according to taskmanager 3.86ghz but boosts to 4.20ghz all cores. Ram is running at 1680mhz 9-9-9-24-110-t2 As i have antec hcg 850w it one of those with modular version seems to hold up since only an odd time it does something funky and a simple reboot fixes it


I ran 3x HP Z400 W3680 @ 3.8-4GHz until fairly recently on the OEM Delta 475W PSUs. All super stable. Not bad being mild OC for 6yrs given mediocre motherboard VRM.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Regeneration (Jul 16, 2020)

Didn't know FCKGW-RHQQ2-YXRKT-8TG6W-2B7Q8 is also working on Windows 7.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 16, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 162346
> 
> Didn't know FCKGW-RHQQ2-YXRKT-8TG6W-2B7Q8 is also working on Windows 7.


The devil made it his own


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

oinkypig said:


> cpu core-1.45-1.5v
> cpu pll-1.88v
> qpi-1.35v
> dram-1.66v


Those voltages are all way too high for long-term daily use.
CPU core should never top 1.4v
CPU PLL should never top 1.825v
QPI PLL should never top 1.25v
DRAM should never, EVER top 1.65v(you will swiftly burn out the IMC with voltage that high)


oinkypig said:


> qpi/vtt at 1.35 is definitely not fatal.


Oh yes it is. *Never* run it that high on a chip you care about.


----------



## FAH addict (Jul 16, 2020)

Mine GA-X58-UD5 is stable with L5640 @3600 MHz cores 3200 MHz uncore with Uncore voltage=QPI/Vtt =1.30 V, RAM 1600 MHz @1.66V @bios/1.64V real.
If I want higher than 3600 MHz at cores - Uncore voltage should be QPI/Vtt = 1.34-1.36 V (1.36 for higher than 3800 MHz cores) for raising uncore clock to (Cores clock minus 2xBCLK) or to  (Cores clock minus 4xBCLK)MHz, RAM could be clocked up to 2000 MHz with something like 10-11-10-30, but mixing 2 sets of different sticks is tricky thing and would need playing with secondary timings if mixed RAM stick's clock higher than 1600 MHz. 
RAM for 1.66V should have "1.65 V" printed on it paper labels and should be cooled with some fan above it for stability because 1.65V sticks really hot.
BSODs from my initial X58 OC were mostly from too little QPI/Vtt or from RAM overheating at 1.66V @bios.
Overall Vcore higher than 1.35-1.36 at Westmeres is too much and platform become sort of nuclear plant with 1.42 Vcore.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

1.65v ram should be avoided as IMC degradation is a very real problem. 1.5v should be the goal. It should also be noted that the differences in RAM performance between DDR3 1333, 1600 and 1866 are almost within the statistical margin of error for most benchmarks, games and programs because as the speed goes up, the timings have to go up with them.

Using DDR3 1600 at 1.5v 9-9-9-27 timings is the sweetspot for performance on the X58 platform, as general rule.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2020)

@lexluthermiester It's not about absolute voltage, it's the difference between DRAM and IMC that's deadly when it's over 0,5V (in both ways +/-).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> @lexluthermiester It's not about absolute voltage, it's the difference between DRAM and IMC that's deadly when it's over 0,5V (in both ways +/-).


While that's true, my experience has been that it's better to stay away from the 1.65v limit, even accounting for natural variances. Intel themselves stressed the importance of staying away from that limit.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 16, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> @lexluthermiester It's not about absolute voltage, it's the difference between DRAM and IMC that's deadly when it's over 0,5V (in both ways +/-).



That's unconfirmed rumor that some people spread. Makes absolutely no sense. It's hard not to be in 0.5v range.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> That's unconfirmed rumor that some people spread. Makes absolutely no sense. It's hard not to be in 0.5v range.


It's meant to be hard to NOT be within 0.5V range.
You are meant to use CPUs, not kill/damage them on first boot lol.

Otherwise, why would Intel put a 1,65V warning, and how at the same time 1,8V+ DDR3 memory voltage could ever work (without killing CPU's IMC on the spot or within minutes) ?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 16, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Didn't know FCKGW-RHQQ2-YXRKT-8TG6W-2B7Q8 is also working on Windows 7.





freeagent said:


> The devil made it his own



Lol.
There is always a way.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 16, 2020)

Lots of ram starts @ 1.65v. If you do go over 1.65 to say 1.75v there’s no problem with giving qpi a little bump. There is your .5v assuming stock qpi voltage is 1.2v.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 16, 2020)

The 0.5v rule is rubbish someone made up. There is one rule and it's "DDR with voltage 1.65v and above could damage the processor".

QPI/IMC original voltage is 1.15v, but was boosted by OEMs to 1.2v for DDR 1333/1600. More than 1.3v may damage IMC if used 24/7.

Latest DDR3 chips don't need voltage higher than 1.5v. You can hit 2000 MHz and above with the right timings. Just a pain to find. Voltage boost will add just 50 MHz. Samsung are considered the best.


 

Cheapest DDR3 1600 modules. Default voltage of 1.5v. You don't need to fry the memory or IMC with insane voltage.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes the 0.5v margin does exist. SO you say all ddr3 are 1.50v Im sorry not all of them are like that unfortunately so what are you trying to prove??
As for the Dram and QPI Volt to get below the 0.5v Margin based in max voltage according intel datasheet
Xeon x5675
DRAM        1.65v
VTT            1.35v
Result       =0.30v
It within the spec
As results varies depending on each cpu
But for the 1.80v on dram while keeping vtt 1.35v it will result 0.45v of margin that why it best to keep in the 0.50v margin


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 17, 2020)

There is no reference in the datasheet for 0.5v between IMC/DDR. It makes no sense since it's incredibly hard to break the margin.

1st generation DDR3 modules used 1.65v, but then it changed to 1.5v and 1.35v. The only reference in the datasheet is "don't use memories with 1.65v".

And last, DDR over-voltage makes a small impact of extra 50 MHz (1.5v versus 1.64v). It is better to raise the frequency and relax the timings.

If you run QPI at 1.35v and DDR at 1.8v, don't be suprised to find WHEA errors in the event log. Why not 2.4v and 2.8v? Still within 0.5v so must be fine too.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 17, 2020)

If dram is going that high in voltage that only suitable for world records with Liquid nitrogen set up
How i do the math is dram minus qpi = margin.
You say 2.40v dram while keeping qpi at 1.35 that results overshoot the safe margin = 1.05v that just going to make it degrade even more

Here the Intel Xeon 5600 series datasheet it stated margin 5%. Dont know why you said you cant find information related


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 17, 2020)

I was joking and being sarcastic. You just follow the limits per component.

The more recent DDR3 modules don't need a lot of voltage. These are nearly DDR4 chips that just need the right manual timings.

You don't need QPI/VTT at 1.35v. Look at the photos I posted, the one with uncore at 3380 MHz had a memory bandwidth of 32GB/s.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 17, 2020)

I rather follow according to respected voltages labled on per components than abusing it
*@Regeneration* Here mine still beating yours in some areas ignore the ram timing as it a bug in the app that displaying it wrong it running 9-9-9-24


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 17, 2020)

The 5% tolerance has nothing to do with it. It's noted under CPU PLL and DDR min/max voltages.

There is no reference or rule of 0.5v between VTTx and VDDQ.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Here the Intel Xeon 5600 series datasheet it stated margin 5%. Dont know why you said you cant find information related


Sorry mate, you're reading/interpreting that chart incorrectly. VDDQ max listed as 1.8v is commonly described in most BIOS's as CPU PLL voltage, which is *NOT* the same as IMC voltage. Intel's spec naming conventions and board makers naming conventions differ greatly, which has always caused confusion.

@steen
You should give a look here for tips and info;








						Overclocking the X58, a practical guide
					

Disclaimer: For the sake of clarity.  Overclocking any piece of hardware should be considered harmful before even considering the benefits which the process will yield.  Some hardware manufacturers do not warrant the abuse of hardware.  I am not responsible for how far any PC owner chooses to...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



I had forgotten all about this guide. Good stuff!


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 17, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I rather follow according to respected voltages labled on per components than abusing it
> *@Regeneration* Here mine still beating yours in some areas ignore the ram timing as it a bug in the app that displaying it wrong it running 9-9-9-24
> View attachment 162427



You reading it wrong.



You should look at memory write/read/copy/latency.

Mine are at 1.50v and can be pushed further.

Why the fonts aren't aliased? nice cheating attempt.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 17, 2020)

You calling me a cheat the cheek of you i just screenshot it and cropped it and posted it so you might well be cheating the results using a camera and photoshopping crap out of it


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2020)

You guys worry too much! Just send er boys. I got a decade out of mine and she still pulls fine. And the voltages I was using would be considered abuse by some and normal by others


----------



## Edwired (Jul 17, 2020)

Im not worried at all
Heres mine as it considered safe in my view


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2020)

This to me is completely safe


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2020)

freeagent said:


> You guys worry too much! Just send er boys. I got a decade out of mine and she still pulls fine. And the voltages I was using would be considered abuse by some and normal by others





freeagent said:


> This to me is completely safe


Those voltages are not problematic. Those are perfectly acceptable for long term use. I'd say the RAM voltage is the only "iffy" one and at 1.6v you're likely ok.


Edwired said:


> Im not worried at all
> Heres mine as it considered safe in my view
> View attachment 162434


AH! This is a good illustration. Ok, in this screenshot, the "QPI/DRAM Core Volt" is the same as the "QPI PLL" in the bios. The IMC is a part of the QPI. When you set the QPI PLL to one setting and the "DRAM Bus Voltage" to another voltage, they are interconnected and if either one is set to high they can cause an amplification effect through the IMC because of the way the voltages are handled. In the case of the above photo, the "QPI/DRAM Core Volt"(QPI PLL) is set for 1.3v, a little high, but reasonable voltage and the "DRAM Bus Voltage"(RAM voltage) is set to 1.64v which does not exceed the voltage limits. So in this situation, the voltages are going to be ok for long term use, if a bit above the upper limit. However, If the QPI PLL voltage was set to say 1.325v and the RAM left at 1.64v, you would then have a higher average voltage running through the IMC because of the amplification effect. With each step up from either of those voltage points the amplification effect begins to increase at a curve. This is why RAM voltage is so critical to keep under 1.65v. This problem was a design quirk that Intel had to redesign with later CPU generations.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2020)

I had it set for 1.6 due to the mix I was using. I had 2x4 and a single 2, the 8gb set only needs 1.5v and the other stick is some older bbse.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 17, 2020)

My is Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 at 1600mhz according to the sticker label on it it requires 1.65v to run at that speed. So i dont get where the 1.50v at 1600mhz.

In that screenshot is the same as the bios for voltage setting there is no mentioned of QPI PLL

According to to the second post on this link it stated DRAM Voltage : Max difference between QPI/DRAM and DRAM itself is 0,5V (above that, you can insta-kill CPU). 








						X5650 and p6x58d-e overclock
					

I have searched for some data on overclocking the x5650 , but have not as yet found a guide ( well not a complete OC noob one anyway ) . The best one i found was for the i7 920  . Not relevant to the X5650 ( but this is what I am looking for . Not looking to take it to max , just a gentle nudge...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 12, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Im not worried at all
> Heres mine as it considered safe in my view
> View attachment 162434


I have the same CPU/MoBo setup as you and same bios revision why dose your bios show as UEFI in AIDA 64


----------



## Edwired (Apr 12, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> I have the same CPU/MoBo setup as you and same bios revision why dose your bios show as UEFI in AIDA 64


That board I have does not do UEFI as in AIDA 64 report it stated UEFI Boot : No


----------



## PolRoger (Apr 13, 2021)

I saw this thread bumped up again and noticed that I had posted before back on page 2 post #30...

Last year I was having trouble getting my setup to memory train/post at higher speeds with 3x8GB sticks on my X58? I figured that I would take another look. I was able to dial in 1600+ and 1900+ memory settings with this kit but @2133 speed it was again failing to train/post. I was looking at the XMP profile in AIDA64 and noticed that TRFC was specified @278. The BIOS on this board has a max setting of 275. I changed it from AUTO to 275... Set the primaries to 9-11-11-31 and left all the other secondary settings on AUTO. Saved and restarted the computer and then a successful memory training and boot into BIOS!

1644C7> 1918C9> 2144C9:


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 18, 2021)

Edwired said:


> That board I have does not do UEFI as in AIDA 64 report it stated UEFI Boot : No


the picture says UEFI BIOS yes


----------



## Edwired (Apr 18, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> the picture says UEFI BIOS yesView attachment 197147


That strange because I double checked aida64 the latest version it said uefi boot = no as the asus p6x58d-e never came with uefi bios at all


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 18, 2021)

Edwired said:


> That strange because I double checked aida64 the latest version it said uefi boot = no as the asus p6x58d-e never came with uefi bios at all


I know that's strange I thought maybe you were using a USB UEFI boot devise to run NVME M.2 PCIE SSD


----------



## Edwired (Apr 18, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> I know that's strange I thought maybe you were using a USB UEFI boot devise to run NVME M.2 PCIE SSD


No I don't use nvme m.2 pcie ssd as I'm currently running crucial mx100 ssd as my main operating system. I'm guessing it might be an older aida64 at the time and I never spotted that. As it might be a bug in the older adia64 in displaying the details correctly


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 18, 2021)

sebaskitty said:


> linus made a video of trying 48 gigs on this board and it ran fine for 48hours straight in tests. idk though. depends on the quality of the board.
> 
> anyways for some reason the memory now doesnt wanna run above 1480 or so mhz when set to 2288 xmp. it appears to now ignore anything higher than 10.0.
> 
> ...


I would set the BLK to the ram speed, set the ram speed to 1333, with BLK at 133, then raise the BLK, the ram speed will go up set it at via the BLK 1900 then lower the multiplier so the CPU target is close to 4.2 Ghz set the QPI to the lowest setting not slow, if the lowest is over 7200 lower the BLK until its as close to 7200, this is as fast as you can run your ram stable. leave the voltages set to auto with load line enabled, manually set the memory voltage at 1.6 or as close to it as you can get, then test and lower the ram voltage as low as you can stable. start with 9-9-9-24 CR1 then lower those one at a time until stable timings change one thing at a time timings first then ram voltage test and repeat you should never use XMP on X58 it will over volt and fry the memory controller on the CPU it may still work at this point but will random BSOD anything over stock speed


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 26, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> That's unconfirmed rumor that some people spread. Makes absolutely no sense. It's hard not to be in 0.5v range.


my Asus Rampage Gene 3 Xenon X5675@ 4300 MHz keeps setting the memory voltage at 1.67v when I set the voltage at 1.6v I have to set it at 1.594 in the bios and it will spike to 1.601v the multiplier is set at 23x and ram is clocked at 1866  with 9-10-9-27 CR2 timings on cheap mix match 4x4 16375 MB of 1600 11-11-11-28 dims I damaged the IMC on one CPU setting the DIMM voltage to auto also not a good idea to enable XMP on X58 it will overvolt the ram as well.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 26, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> my Asus Rampage Gene 3 Xenon X5675@ 4300 MHz keeps setting the memory voltage at 1.67v when I set the voltage at 1.6v I have to set it at 1.594 in the bios and it will spike to 1.601v the multiplier is set at 23x and ram is clocked at 1866  with 9-10-9-27 CR2 timings on cheap mix match 4x4 16375 MB of 1600 11-11-11-28 dims I damaged the IMC on one CPU setting the DIMM voltage to auto also not a good idea to enable XMP on X58 it will overvolt the ram as well.


Only way to find out is using the digital multi meter (dmm) on the mosfets that goes to the dimms as asus motherboards have a habit of overvolting. These mosfets have a flat metal on one side use the positive probe on this and the negative probe on the closest screw hole next to the dimm this will give an close reading on dimm voltages. I had the vdimm at1.60v it overvolting to close to 1.64 to 1.65v give or take depending on the load.

Also make sure none of the motherboard jumpers are set to ov mode this give more overvoltage you might have to check the motherboard manual to find them on your board


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 26, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Only way to find out is using the digital multi meter (dmm) on the mosfets that goes to the dimms as asus motherboards have a habit of overvolting. These mosfets have a flat metal on one side use the positive probe on this and the negative probe on the closest screw hole next to the dimm this will give an close reading on dimm voltages. I had the vdimm at1.60v it overvolting to close to 1.64 to 1.65v give or take depending on the load.
> 
> Also make sure none of the motherboard jumpers are set to ov mode this give more overvoltage you might have to check the motherboard manual to find them on your board


Yes this board has labeled probe points by the 24 pin connector and the numbers from AIDA64 and bios are accurate


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 27, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> my Asus Rampage Gene 3 Xenon X5675@ 4300 MHz keeps setting the memory voltage at 1.67v when I set the voltage at 1.6v I have to set it at 1.594 in the bios and it will spike to 1.601v the multiplier is set at 23x and ram is clocked at 1866  with 9-10-9-27 CR2 timings on cheap mix match 4x4 16375 MB of 1600 11-11-11-28 dims I damaged the IMC on one CPU setting the DIMM voltage to auto also not a good idea to enable XMP on X58 it will overvolt the ram as well.


Voltage reading on such high-end board should be accurate. Set the DDR voltage manually, and test stability with software MemTest64 or HCI MemTest.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 27, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Voltage reading on such high-end board should be accurate. Set the DDR voltage manually, and test stability with software MemTest64 or HCI MemTest.



Can anyone see any potential problems improvement or suggestions here seem to run good 990 cinebench R15 score


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> Can anyone see any potential problems improvement or suggestions here seem to run good 990 cinebench R15 score


Everything looks dialed in to me. At least nothing stands out as a problem. None of your voltages are too high, your clock speeds all look good and if you're stable, 4.29ghz is a very respectable daily OC. I say well done! Silicon lottery seems to have gone in your favor!


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 28, 2021)

It is very good. Almost my daily to a tee. Except I have 2 processors.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> It is very good. Almost my daily to a tee. Except I have 2 processors.
> 
> View attachment 218479


Do you only run 6GB per CPU daily on that system?


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 28, 2021)

Well I spoke to soon I don't think it likes the mix of 1600, 9-9-9-24 and 1600, 11-11-11-28 modules from 3 different brands I got bsod and application crashes last I'm gonna try loosening the timings tonight I set them back to auto but there defaulting to 9-9-9-24 which is way to tight for 1866 just purchased a 4x4 1866 kit from eBay today


----------



## Edwired (Sep 28, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> Well I spoke to soon I don't think it likes the mix of 1600, 9-9-9-24 and 1600, 11-11-11-28 modules from 3 different brands I got bsod and application crashes last I'm gonna try loosening the timings tonight I set them back to auto but there defaulting to 9-9-9-24 which is way to tight for 1866 just purchased a 4x4 1866 kit from eBay today


Most likely the rams causing crashing applications which bsod were you getting


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 28, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Most likely the rams causing crashing applications which bsod were you getting


yeah I loosened the timings 9-11-11-27-CR1 its stable now but a big drop in ram benchmark score BSOD was memory related I don't remember I don't use page file so no dump file. I will try tightening it up a little more tried to shoot for the moon HahAhA I'm sure it will like the 1866 kit I purchased, it has the same timings I was getting the good scores, I'm just running this thing on a test bench for now with some junk ram I have laying around just testing this board I've only had it for a week and I like it nicer then my Asus P6X58D-E that one has good 2133 ram in it 24 GB I'm running it at 1866 I'm thinking 1900 is about all X58 can handel 1866 seems to be the sweet spot at least for the Xenon X5675


----------



## chaoshusky (Sep 28, 2021)

Wow.. I almost miss the days of my X58 system being the daily driver, got many years out of that thing. Though, its interesting to see how increasing the RAM speed only seems to affect the 'copy' aspect and doesn't do much for Read/Write..if anything it ends up about the same or lower! That's why i just used a good 1600MHz kit, tightened the timings (9-8-8-20 CR1) at 1.5v and left it alone! My X5670 happily did 4.4GHz on an AIO at 1.28vCore, only had my IMC clocked at about 2800MHz and got figures pretty close to all these posted ones, as the IMC was much more efficient it didn't have to be double the RAM speed, if i remember right you only 'need' it to be a tickle over 50% higher otherwise there's little benefit - getting it to 3800MHz just made things get really warm with little improvement! I ended up hitting about 4.6GHz if i wanted to push past 1.4v on the core but..nah. And the QPI/Vtt i always kept at 1.2v, not like i had exotic cooling (a big air cooler/AIO is hardly exotic, is it?) but yeah, it's long since been retired. I actually miss the 8086K i ended up with, i hit the silicon lottery jackpot with that one! (5.4GHz no AVX offset at 1.38v) And of course de-lidded it! But i think i need to do some investigating on my current system as these numbers have dropped quite a bit...they're also not that far off the Xeons in terms of raw numbers now are they? Though mine used to easily do nigh on 50GB/s on the RAM before all the Spectre/Meltdown crap, wonder how much it hit the speed on Ryzen with Specter V3?



http://imgur.com/WMHg3pB


----------



## Edwired (Sep 28, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> yeah I loosened the timings 9-11-11-27-CR1 its stable now but a big drop in ram benchmark score BSOD was memory related I don't remember I don't use page file so no dump file. I will try tightening it up a little more tried to shoot for the moon HahAhA I'm sure it will like the 1866 kit I purchased, it has the same timings I was getting the good scores, I'm just running this thing on a test bench for now with some junk ram I have laying around just testing this board I've only had it for a week and I like it nicer then my Asus P6X58D-E that one has good 2133 ram in it 24 GB I'm running it at 1866 I'm thinking 1900 is about all X58 can handel 1866 seems to be the sweet spot at least for the Xenon X5675


Yeah I am running with asus p6x58d-e here with x5675 I pretty much found the limit for the blck which I got is 200 so it down to the last few bits of the puzzle relating to the uncore and qpi link. As well running with 6x corsair xms3 2gb 1600mhz these runs with 9-9-9-24. Still tinkering with it since the day I got it


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Yeah I am running with asus p6x58d-e here with x5675 I pretty much found the limit for the blck which I got is 200 so it down to the last few bits of the puzzle relating to the uncore and qpi link. As well running with 6x corsair xms3 2gb 1600mhz these runs with 9-9-9-24. Still tinkering with it since the day I got it


Another P6X58D-E user here, though with Xeon X5650 and 18GB RAM (3x2GB 1600 + 3x4GB 1866) and I'm running at 20x210 atm with RAM at 1680 9-9-9-27-2T. Great board btw, does its job fine as a HTPC.

Running with ~1.4V though I have custom watercooling so temps are fine.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 28, 2021)

Best I can get with the uncore being doubled of the ram this is with turbo enabled resulting 4.52ghz at vcore 1.336v, Qpi/Dram Core Volt =1.25v. I think the ram is possible holding me back as I can't get it to work correctly if I go to the next multi for faster ram the system would take about 2 reboots before posted but with this ram been selected below it don't do the weird reboots


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Do you only run 6GB per CPU daily on that system?


Yes. Does everything I need it to.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Best I can get with the uncore being doubled of the ram this is with turbo enabled resulting 4.52ghz at vcore 1.336v, Qpi/Dram Core Volt =1.25v. I think the ram is possible holding me back as I can't get it to work correctly if I go to the next multi for faster ram the system would take about 2 reboots before posted but with this ram been selected below it don't do the weird reboots
> View attachment 218587


How did you get the multiplier to 26? mine only Hits 25 and when I enable turbo boost it benchmarks at 25 but in applications it clocks down so I disabled the turbo boost try playing a game and see where you're multiplier is at.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Best I can get with the uncore being doubled of the ram this is with turbo enabled resulting 4.52ghz at vcore 1.336v, Qpi/Dram Core Volt =1.25v. I think the ram is possible holding me back as I can't get it to work correctly if I go to the next multi for faster ram the system would take about 2 reboots before posted but with this ram been selected below it don't do the weird reboots
> View attachment 218587


Yo, thanks for reminding, I need to also tune the uncore clock myself  ran Prime for 6h yesterday so I guess my X58 setup is stable, usually the errors come in the first hour..



DirtyBiker said:


> How did you get the multiplier to 26? mine only Hits 25 and when I enable turbo boost it benchmarks at 25 but in applications it clocks down so I disabled the turbo boost try playing a game and see where you're multiplier is at.


Depends on board, I'd guess. Some boards give a higher multiplier than others. What board do you have?


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 29, 2021)

Asus P6X58D-E  but have you checked your clocks on in game benchmark? when I had mine to 25 it would clock down  with turbo boost enabled but even with it enabled it would not go to 26 I know the X5675 has a 26 multiplier but I never saw the option in the bios. I also have the Asus Rampage 3 Gene


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> Asus P6X58D-E  but have you checked your clocks on in game benchmark? when I had mine to 25 it would clock down  with turbo boost enabled but even with it enabled it would not go to 26 I know the X5675 has a 26 multiplier but I never saw the option in the bios. I also have the Asus Rampage 3 Gene


Ah, the same board which I have on my HTPC. How are your temps?


edit: PERSONALLY I'll go with a lower multiplier and higher bus, haven't tried over 210 yet though.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 29, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> It is very good. Almost my daily to a tee. Except I have 2 processors.
> 
> View attachment 218479


windows 7 I thought that OS was dead



Jill Valentine said:


> Ah, the same board which I have on my HTPC. How are your temps?
> 
> 
> edit: PERSONALLY I'll go with a lower multiplier and higher bus, haven't tried over 210 yet though.


high 60s low 70s, during cinebench R15 run, side cover on, 2 cores spike to 77-79, but I think that's before the fans can ramp up, never gets near that while gaming, with my RX570 pegged at %100, it might hover around 50-60c can anyone spot the case mod?



chaoshusky said:


> Wow.. I almost miss the days of my X58 system being the daily driver, got many years out of that thing. Though, its interesting to see how increasing the RAM speed only seems to affect the 'copy' aspect and doesn't do much for Read/Write..if anything it ends up about the same or lower! That's why i just used a good 1600MHz kit, tightened the timings (9-8-8-20 CR1) at 1.5v and left it alone! My X5670 happily did 4.4GHz on an AIO at 1.28vCore, only had my IMC clocked at about 2800MHz and got figures pretty close to all these posted ones, as the IMC was much more efficient it didn't have to be double the RAM speed, if i remember right you only 'need' it to be a tickle over 50% higher otherwise there's little benefit - getting it to 3800MHz just made things get really warm with little improvement! I ended up hitting about 4.6GHz if i wanted to push past 1.4v on the core but..nah. And the QPI/Vtt i always kept at 1.2v, not like i had exotic cooling (a big air cooler/AIO is hardly exotic, is it?) but yeah, it's long since been retired. I actually miss the 8086K i ended up with, i hit the silicon lottery jackpot with that one! (5.4GHz no AVX offset at 1.38v) And of course de-lidded it! But i think i need to do some investigating on my current system as these numbers have dropped quite a bit...they're also not that far off the Xeons in terms of raw numbers now are they? Though mine used to easily do nigh on 50GB/s on the RAM before all the Spectre/Meltdown crap, wonder how much it hit the speed on Ryzen with Specter V3?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WMHg3pB


that coffee lake CPU cost more then my whole rig actually both combined but I like



Edwired said:


> Best I can get with the uncore being doubled of the ram this is with turbo enabled resulting 4.52ghz at vcore 1.336v, Qpi/Dram Core Volt =1.25v. I think the ram is possible holding me back as I can't get it to work correctly if I go to the next multi for faster ram the system would take about 2 reboots before posted but with this ram been selected below it don't do the weird reboots
> View attachment 218587


107.52 GB on the L3 cache is that accurate?


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> windows 7 I thought that OS was dead
> 
> 
> high 60s low 70s, during cinebench R15 run, side cover on, 2 cores spike to 77-79, but I think that's before the fans can ramp up, never gets near that while gaming, with my RX570 pegged at %100, it might hover around 50-60c can anyone spot the case mod?
> ...


I have over 90C in Prime though I have crappy reused TIM even tho I have a custom loop on my Xeon...


----------



## Edwired (Sep 29, 2021)

All I did is turn on everything in the bios then in the cpu menu where it shows Intel PPM Configuration set it to power optimized then set the qpi/dram to 1.25v and dram bus 1.54v. Then found a cmd file that can add the processor performance boost mode into the power option menu which you can toggle on or off or aggressive or efficient this can be seeing in realtime while monitoring with hwinfo64 you will see how the cpu multi changes along with the clocks once you toggle the menu and pressing apply. I pretty much found this by accident a while back. That how I got the multi x26 to show up as well it can do all core on multi x26. The L3 cache it can be ramdom one as it never dead on point as one minute it shows 107gb/s then it changes it mind then it shows under 100000mb/s after a few runs with aida64 cache and memory benchmark everything else in that stays pretty much the same


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 29, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I have over 90C in Prime though I have crappy reused TIM even tho I have a custom loop on my Xeon...


whats TIM?

Well that's the best the Rampage 3 Gene can do for now, with this 16 GB mix match 11-11-11-28 junk had to remove the 2 matching corsair XMP 1600 9-9-9-24 (2x4) gig sticks, tried doubling the ram clock on the northbridge clock crash, had to kick it down a notch, but its stable and actually runs this 750Ti nicely in doom and Fortnite, 108 fps in cinebench for a 750 is solid its going to have to settle for the GTX 1050 for now with the price of GPU's might take the RX 570 for a test run though building this one for my nephew to upgrade from his Dell OptiPlex 380 sff 771 bios mod X5650 Xenon I built him 5 years ago, getting the GTX 1050 out of that, it's a full size phoenix fan GPU I striped down to fit in the dell sff case along with his 500 Gb SSD he only plays Fortnite in performance mode but he wants to play COD war zone



Edwired said:


> Best I can get with the uncore being doubled of the ram this is with turbo enabled resulting 4.52ghz at vcore 1.336v, Qpi/Dram Core Volt =1.25v. I think the ram is possible holding me back as I can't get it to work correctly if I go to the next multi for faster ram the system would take about 2 reboots before posted but with this ram been selected below it don't do the weird reboots
> View attachment 218587


did you try tightening the timings? try 8-9-9-24 then 8-9-8-24 then lower the RAS timing one at a time 24,23,22,21,20....


----------



## Edwired (Sep 29, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> whats TIM?
> 
> Well that's the best the Rampage 3 Gene can do for now, with this 16 GB mix match 11-11-11-28 junk had to remove the 2 matching corsair XMP 1600 9-9-9-24 (2x4) gig sticks, tried doubling the ram clock on the northbridge clock crash, had to kick it down a notch, but its stable and actually runs this 750Ti nicely in doom and Fortnite, 108 fps in cinebench for a 750 is solid its going to have to settle for the GTX 1050 for now with the price of GPU's might take the RX 570 for a test run though building this one for my nephew to upgrade from his Dell OptiPlex 380 sff 771 bios mod X5650 Xenon I built him 5 years ago, getting the GTX 1050 out of that, it's a full size phoenix fan GPU I striped down to fit in the dell sff case along with his 500 Gb SSD he only plays Fortnite in performance mode but he wants to play COD war zone
> 
> ...


TIM is thermal paste  I might try that some day soon as I have asus gtx 1050 ti oc on my system it does the job for me for the games I play. I do have the profile for 4.2ghz with 200bck that is more stable than the one I have at the moment as I am just finding out which one of the settings that needs to be stitched together to make it work


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Best I can get with the uncore being doubled of the ram this is with turbo enabled resulting 4.52ghz at vcore 1.336v, Qpi/Dram Core Volt =1.25v. I think the ram is possible holding me back as I can't get it to work correctly if I go to the next multi for faster ram the system would take about 2 reboots before posted but with this ram been selected below it don't do the weird reboots
> View attachment 218587


have you tried to do it via the BCLK? I tried setting everything at default and setting DRAM Frequency from 1333 to 1600 its a no go, if you want to go higher DRAM Frequency, lower the multiplier (CPU ratio) and raise the BCLK Frequency to bring the CPU clock back up just make sure your QPI data rate stays below 7500 also lower the UCLK one or two notches you can always try raising it once you test it



Edwired said:


> TIM is thermal paste  I might try that some day soon as I have asus gtx 1050 ti oc on my system it does the job for me for the games I play. I do have the profile for 4.2ghz with 200bck that is more stable than the one I have at the moment as I am just finding out which one of the settings that needs to be stitched together to make it work


where is the QPI data rate at 200 BCLK? I don't think you can go past a QPI of 7500 stable


----------



## Edwired (Sep 29, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> have you tried to do it via the BCLK? I tried setting everything at default and setting DRAM Frequency from 1333 to 1600 its a no go, if you want to go higher DRAM Frequency, lower the multiplier (CPU ratio) and raise the BCLK Frequency to bring the CPU clock back up just make sure your QPI data rate stays below 7500 also lower the UCLK one or two notches you can always try raising it once you test it
> 
> 
> where is the QPI data rate at 200 BCLK? I don't think you can go past a QPI of 7500 stable


I let you know later on once I save the profile and load up the 200bclk profile to tell you what it running


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> No I don't use nvme m.2 pcie ssd as I'm currently running crucial mx100 ssd as my main operating system. I'm guessing it might be an older aida64 at the time and I never spotted that. As it might be a bug in the older adia64 in displaying the details correctly


Yep it works booting cloned windows 11 NVME M.2 over PCIE x4 on X58


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

TIM = Thermal Interface Material


----------



## Edwired (Sep 29, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> Yep it works booting cloned windows 11 NVME M.2 over PCIE x4 on X58


What board you using to get that working and what the read and write performance is like on that?

Booted the 200bck profile it reporting qpi link under 7200 in the bios and according to cpuid it under 3600mhz x2 = 7200. Might have abit of wiggle room there to keep it under 7500 maybe but I do know that the uncore might not handle higher speed depending on the cpu multi. Then again it might be the cpu clock after 4.52ghz it might end up in a black hole so I could say I might have found the wall there but it hard to know at this moment so yeah it pretty much where I can get it to this stage I'm happy enough with the two profiles that I have running with the x5675 with different benefits depending on my mood  

As well the 200bclk profile have the 4.20ghz with vcore peaking at 1.280v where the other profile it peaked at 1.344v but settles to 1.336v


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Does your board go over 200?


----------



## Edwired (Sep 29, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Does your board go over 200?


I tried to go higher before I think the highest I got was 213 on the first go but soon I put the computer to sleep it never recovered from that I think it was walking on thin ice so yeah just have to find a happy medium between the two profiles that I have so got to hand pick each one to make it a good rounder between performance and stability


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I tried to go higher before I think the highest I got was 213 on the first go but soon I put the computer to sleep it never recovered from that I think it was walking on thin ice so yeah just have to find a happy medium between the two profiles that I have so got to hand pick each one to make it a good rounder between performance and stability


Hm, I need to try mine.. 210 is okay at least.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 29, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Hm, I need to try mine.. 210 is okay at least.


I did noticed that you mentioned that you were running with multi x20 to get 210 bclk, what the completed voltage settings did you used to get there


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I did noticed that you mentioned that you were running with multi x20 to get 210 bclk, what the completed voltage settings did you used to get there


Yeah I'm running my X5650 @ 20x210


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> windows 7 I thought that OS was dead


Just because it's unsupported by ms doesn't mean it's dead. 20% of the worlds PC are still on it. Now XP is dead. Only a niche group of users still use it, but generally people don't get on the internet with it.

Nice build BTW!


----------



## freeagent (Sep 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Now XP is dead.


I was shocked as shit to see the computers at work are still running XP.. on super nice big monitors. WTF indeed..

Generally, to run mems over 1000MHz on X58 you need an i7, or a W series, because they have the dividers you desire. Then you will need to pair it with a nice uncore divider, preferably over 3600Mhz. to get that nice low latency. Or, you could try to find some ram that will do 800MHz C6 or so. Or C7 at 900MHz and up.. Hypers. Maybe some BBSE, but I would try to find some old school Hypers first.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> What board you using to get that working and what the read and write performance is like on that?


That's the rampage 3 Gene X58 I had all my PC's on the windows insider program cloned the drive from my optiplex 780 the benchmarks are attached I used the Samsungs benchmark utility. Windows 11 is easy, download windows 11 from Microsoft then use a Windows 10 USB install and swap the install.wim file located in the sources folder with the same windows 11 install.wim so your using the windows 10 usb installer to install windows 11 if you don't want to use a Microsoft account choose win 11 pro you will need a Windows 7,8,10 pro license key if your machine doesn't already have a digital license. Download Windows 10 Insider Preview ISO (microsoft.com) scroll to the bottom of page and download 11 beta 22000.194 you will only need the install.wim from this download to replace the install.wim on your 10 USB installer then you can clean install or just run it in windows as an upgrade



Edwired said:


> What board you using to get that working and what the read and write performance is like on that?
> 
> Booted the 200bck profile it reporting qpi link under 7200 in the bios and according to cpuid it under 3600mhz x2 = 7200. Might have abit of wiggle room there to keep it under 7500 maybe but I do know that the uncore might not handle higher speed depending on the cpu multi. Then again it might be the cpu clock after 4.52ghz it might end up in a black hole so I could say I might have found the wall there but it hard to know at this moment so yeah it pretty much where I can get it to this stage I'm happy enough with the two profiles that I have running with the x5675 with different benefits depending on my mood
> 
> As well the 200bclk profile have the 4.20ghz with vcore peaking at 1.280v where the other profile it peaked at 1.344v but settles to 1.336v


have you run Cinebench on that 4.52 overclock? whats the score?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I was shocked as shit to see the computers at work are still running XP.. on super nice big monitors. WTF indeed..


XP was supported on hardware as new as socket 2011-3, which means it can be run on some seriously powerful hardware still. Running XP on X58 is trivial. So if the OP so desired, they would have no problems doing so.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 29, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> That's the rampage 3 Gene X58 I had all my PC's on the windows insider program cloned the drive from my optiplex 780 the benchmarks are attached I used the Samsungs benchmark utility. Windows 11 is easy, download windows 11 from Microsoft then use a Windows 10 USB install and swap the install.wim file located in the sources folder with the same windows 11 install.wim so your using the windows 10 usb installer to install windows 11 if you don't want to use a Microsoft account choose win 11 pro you will need a Windows 7,8,10 pro license key if your machine doesn't already have a digital license. Download Windows 10 Insider Preview ISO (microsoft.com) scroll to the bottom of page and download 11 beta 22000.194 you will only need the install.wim from this download to replace the install.wim on your 10 USB installer then you can clean install or just run it in windows as an upgrade
> 
> 
> have you run Cinebench on that 4.52 overclock? whats the score?


I was referring to the nvme to pcie board what model and brand is it? Not too sure about the cinebench score with the 4.52ghz it might even crash during the run. I haven't ran it yet


----------



## DirtyBiker (Sep 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I was referring to the nvme to pcie board what model and brand is it? Not too sure about the cinebench score with the 4.52ghz it might even crash during the run. I haven't ran it yet


nothing special $6.00 protronix any PCIE 4x card will work Just make sure its NVME and not sata this one had both I didn't know if i was going to need a special sata drive to pre boot but didn't end up needing it with the Samsung 950 pro


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I was referring to the nvme to pcie board what model and brand is it? Not too sure about the cinebench score with the 4.52ghz it might even crash during the run. I haven't ran it yet


I'm actually going to get one that fits x16 without the back plate it's lower profile has a heat sink and utilizes the pcie 16x clip to hold it down instead of the back plate its still only 4x electrical but pcie 4x 2.0 I wanted to use this one in my 4x slot but it's only pcie 1.0 half the speed of the 2.0 x16


----------



## Edwired (Oct 2, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> I'm actually going to get one that fits x16 without the back plate it's lower profile has a heat sink and utilizes the pcie 16x clip to hold it down instead of the back plate its still only 4x electrical but pcie 4x 2.0 I wanted to use this one in my 4x slot but it's only pcie 1.0 half the speed of the 2.0 x16


Was thinking about getting one for testing purposes but there's too many variations of it online


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Was thinking about getting one for testing purposes but there's too many variations of it online


well when I bought this one I was going for (1) cheap (2) I didn't know the 4X slot on this board was only PCIE 1.0, this card still works in the 16x slot but its tall and blocks air flow to the video card, if i'm only going to use one drive and the 16x 2.0 slot I might as well have a heatsink and utilize the retention clip  looks cleaner and les air flow blockage I highly recommend it because the marvel sata 3 6Gb sucks on this board and you can turn it off but I will probably use it in raid 0 with two 1 TB hard drives for storage I'm going to try it today with a couple old laptop hard drives and see what kind of speed I can get


----------



## Edwired (Oct 2, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> well when I bought this one I was going for (1) cheap (2) I didn't know the 4X slot on this board was only PCIE 1.0, this card still works in the 16x slot but its tall and blocks air flow to the video card, if i'm only going to use one drive and the 16x 2.0 slot I might as well have a heatsink and utilize the retention clip  looks cleaner and les air flow blockage I highly recommend it because the marvel sata 3 6Gb sucks on this board and you can turn it off but I will probably use it in raid 0 with two 1 TB hard drives for storage I'm going to try it today with a couple old laptop hard drives and see what kind of speed I can get


That interesting to know as did abit of reading online it looks like it have to be certain adapter to work on the x58 platform as some requires sata cable connected to the adapter to one of the sata ports (not using the marvel sata controller) for it to work and be detected by the bios. Not 100% sure what way it communicating to the motherboard. But the interesting thing is that some of the adapters are limited to x4 as seen some are x8 and x16 but some have multi slots supported because the pcb have being designed with different keyed so it can support different pcie slots like pcie x1 to x16

But the main question that concerns me is when the adapter is been used in the second pci-e x16 slot like example asus p6x58d-e that have two pci-e x16 as the gtx 1050 ti in the primary slot and the adapter is in the secondary slot. Will this change the pci-e mode from x16 to x8 on both slots been occipied. Is there a performance hit doing this method as I am really curious


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 2, 2021)

marvel raid 0 on SATA 1.0 5400 rpm laptop hard drives, actually almost doubled performance, compared to intel in AHCI mode it only scored 36 MBPS read, should work great with a couple of new WD blue 1 Tb 7200 rpm hard drives



Edwired said:


> That interesting to know as did abit of reading online it looks like it have to be certain adapter to work on the x58 platform as some requires sata cable connected to the adapter to one of the sata ports (not using the marvel sata controller) for it to work and be detected by the bios. Not 100% sure what way it communicating to the motherboard. But the interesting thing is that some of the adapters are limited to x4 as seen some are x8 and x16 but some have multi slots supported because the pcb have being designed with different keyed so it can support different pcie slots like pcie x1 to x16
> 
> But the main question that concerns me is when the adapter is been used in the second pci-e x16 slot like example asus p6x58d-e that have two pci-e x16 as the gtx 1050 ti in the primary slot and the adapter is in the secondary slot. Will this change the pci-e mode from x16 to x8 on both slots been occipied. Is there a performance hit doing this method as I am really curious


actually if you want to run NVME you don't need or want the SATA style there keyed different then NVME M.2 which interfaces directly through PCIE lanes (no sata cable) also there all X4 electrically there just X4-X8-X16 to fit the different PCIE slots, any of these can work in a 16x slot and a 4X will also work in an 8X slot. If your motherboard doesn't have X4-8X PCIE 2.0-3.0 but like mine has X16 2.0-4X 1.1 then you should get the 16X card for faster speed of pcie 2.0 vs 1.0, if you want to use it as a boot drive you will need the Samsung 850 pro NVME M.2 drive, it's the only one I know of that supports legacy bios. if your just using it for storage then any NVME M.2 drive will work, I found mine new old stock on eBay for $90. as you can see in the picture the top slot is un populated that's SATA only works with the sata cable interface the bottom one is NVME direct PCIE interface that's an X4 card in the X16 slot. no performance hit because its only using the X4 2.0 signal from the X16 slot, the rampage 3 gene can run SLI so booth slots run @ X16 I will test the drive on my P6X58D-E and see if the VGA is running @X16. as you can see in AIDA 64 the VGA throttles when in use from 1.1 to 2.0


----------



## Edwired (Oct 2, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> marvel raid 0 on SATA 1.0 5400 rpm laptop hard drives, actually almost doubled performance, compared to intel in AHCI mode it only scored 36 MBPS read, should work great with a couple of new WD blue 1 Tb 7200 rpm hard drives
> 
> 
> actually if you want to run NVME you don't need or want the SATA style there keyed different then NVME M.2 which interfaces directly through PCIE lanes (no sata cable) also there all X4 electrically there just X4-X8-X16 to fit the different PCIE slots, any of these can work in a 16x slot and a 4X will also work in an 8X slot. If your motherboard doesn't have X4-8X PCIE 2.0-3.0 but like mine has X16 2.0-4X 1.1 then you should get the 16X card for faster speed of pcie 2.0 vs 1.0, if you want to use it as a boot drive you will need the Samsung 850 pro NVME M.2 drive, it's the only one I know of that supports legacy bios. if your just using it for storage then any NVME M.2 drive will work, I found mine new old stock on eBay for $90. as you can see in the picture the top slot is un populated that's SATA only works with the sata cable interface the bottom one is NVME direct PCIE interface that's an X4 card in the X16 slot. no performance hit because its only using the X4 2.0 signal from the X16 slot, the rampage 3 gene can run SLI so booth slots run @ X16 I will test the drive on my P6X58D-E and see if the VGA is running @X16. as you can see in AIDA 64 the VGA throttles when in use from 1.1 to 2.0


I understand now as the gpu will drop to x1.1 when it in idle state but jump back up to x2.0 when it gets busy. I have Crucial mx100 250gb ssd as my main operating system as I was thinking of finding a nvme drive and the adapter for storage mainly for games for stutter free experience since I have a seagate ST1000DM003-1CH162 (931 GB) it runs 7200rpm it struggling to keep up with the games loading and during game play due to frames dropping I have with it. As the drive is not failing and have 100% health.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I understand now as the gpu will drop to x1.1 when it in idle state but jump back up to x2.0 when it gets busy. I have Crucial mx100 250gb ssd as my main operating system as I was thinking of finding a nvme drive and the adapter for storage mainly for games for stutter free experience since I have a seagate ST1000DM003-1CH162 (931 GB) it runs 7200rpm it struggling to keep up with the games loading and during game play due to frames dropping I have with it. As the drive is not failing and have 100% health.


then yes you can find much cheaper drive options for storage note you will need to format it in disk management for it to be useable, I would suggest the X16 style card no need for the backplate bracket and locks into place via the X16 PCIe retention clip, you could also use your motherboards (X8 electrical X16 PCIe) slot  even if you use the X4 slot it will be plenty fast for game loads I was getting 900 Mbps on the X4 1.0 slot vs 1600 Mbps in the 2.0 slot or you could just get another seagate 931 GB HDD and run it in raid 0 doubles the size and speed, my two 80 GB garbage laptop drives report as being 147 GB in raid 0 and doubled the speed you can configure them in drive expert in the bios in super speed mode


----------



## Edwired (Oct 2, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> then yes you can find much cheaper drive options for storage note you will need to format it in disk management for it to be useable, I would suggest the X16 style card no need for the backplate bracket and locks into place via the X16 PCIe retention clip, you could also use your motherboards (X8 electrical X16 PCIe) slot  even if you use the X4 slot it will be plenty fast for game loads I was getting 900 Mbps on the X4 1.0 slot vs 1600 Mbps in the 2.0 slot or you could just get another seagate 931 GB HDD and run it in raid 0 doubles the size and speed, my two 80 GB garbage laptop drives report as being 147 GB in raid 0 and doubled the speed you can configure them in drive expert in the bios in super speed mode


Cool to know as I didn't know that the marvell controller would work like that. Most people would avoid using marvell controller on asus x58 boards because of a few issues that it have as I seen it in varies of forums


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 2, 2021)

I just install the marvel controller under system devices in control panel and don't use the marvel storage controller or disk drives controller, just use the Microsoft default drivers, I never have an issue with it on my P6X58D-E that way other then the drives and marvel show up as external USB devices but there's a reg hack to make them internal, but I'm not using raid 0 on that machine just western digital blue 500 Gb ssd.  HaHAHA I just got a BSOD on my rampage launching Fortnite, could it be the marvel controller or this junk ram? You could just use raid 0 on the intel sata controller. I haven't really tested it extensively enough to know if the marvel raid has issues


----------



## Edwired (Oct 2, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> I just install the marvel controller under system devices in control panel and don't use the marvel storage controller or disk drives controller, just use the Microsoft default drivers, I never have an issue with it on my P6X58D-E that way other then the drives and marvel show up as external USB devices but there's a reg hack to make them internal, but I'm not using raid 0 on that machine just western digital blue 500 Gb ssd.  HaHAHA I just got a BSOD on my rampage launching Fortnite, could it be the marvel controller or this junk ram? You could just use raid 0 on the intel sata controller. I haven't really tested it extensively enough to know if the marvel raid has issues


What BSOD did you get when launching Fortnite?


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> What BSOD did you get when launching Fortnite?


 WHEA uncorrectable error


----------



## Edwired (Oct 2, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> WHEA uncorrectable error


Usually increasing vcore or qpi fixes that if it related to 0x101, 0x124 and 0x3B


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 3, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Cool to know as I didn't know that the marvell controller would work like that. Most people would avoid using marvell controller on asus x58 boards because of a few issues that it have as I seen it in varies of forums


good price on new Samsung Evo 950 pro if your interested in X58 bootable nvme I would buy it but spent enough on PC parts for a while  Samsung 950 PRO MZ-V5P256BW 256GB M.2 NVMe PCI-Express Solid State Drive SSD OEM | eBay


----------



## Edwired (Oct 3, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> good price on new Samsung Evo 950 pro if your interested in X58 bootable nvme I would buy it but spent enough on PC parts for a while  Samsung 950 PRO MZ-V5P256BW 256GB M.2 NVMe PCI-Express Solid State Drive SSD OEM | eBay


Only problem I live across the pond... Ireland custom and tax and postage from usa is expensive I can get the parts in ireland


----------



## chaoshusky (Oct 5, 2021)

Hmm.. Those Marvell controllers are problematic, mainly due to the drivers being so out-dated and they misbehave when it comes to signal/protocol standards.. Don't mean to sound like a d*ck here but a while ago i was doing what you were all doing, keeping that platform running as long as possible and kept spending little bits here and there to try and improve it. I never used NVMe drives on there because that would be a massive bottleneck for the drive and unfortunately you'll still get low frames and hitching! Once i went from a GTX 970 with my Xeon to a 1080 Ti, sure i could run Forza and many other games in 4K but i couldn't achieve 60FPS on many of them, often dipping to 40 even though the card was capable. As soon as i was using that same card on the older Z370/i7 8086K i saved up for (i'd purchased a USB3/Sata 6G card for my old X58 board, which did improve my SSD speeds but not by much - from memory it went from 254MB/s (about the limit of Sata 2/3G) to 345MB/s.. Of course on the newer board it hit its max of 540MB/s, a SanDisk 240GB SSD) i was getting over 80FPS on Forza Horizon 3 at 4K with 83% GPU usage, for example. On the Xeon it was 40-57FPS at about 50% usage, just couldn't pump the data to it! Depends what you're using it for really but that's not an overly demanding game either. And that was loading from the same HDDs, by the way. Didn't have to reformat either. The good news is, if you have RAID arrays on SATA drives, if you connect it to a newer Intel board, it gets detected and works immediately. I was surprised myself (i had a RAID of 2 2TB WD Blue HDDs for games at the time) and it literally just worked! Taken a few years to get the machine where i want it to be, but it can be done cheaper than you think! I do have a few X5650 chips here though, i think i paid £6 each so got 4 of them, intending to 'bin' them for a bit of fun but still haven't got 'round to it yet lol If they had ever been updated to use PCIe 3.0 that would likely help a lot!

This does make me want to dig out my X58 board and mess around again, but i really can't knock how well a now 11 year old CPU can still perform. An i7 8700K (which is what the 8086K is a binned version of) is quite an upgrade that would surprise you however, and perhaps when things return to normal, prices will actually be reasonable again! Running XP on the old X58 Xeon as someone else mentioned, that was hilarious though! Never had it feel so fast  And if you want stability, I'd say avoid older Ryzen platforms. I used to be the biggest AMD fan back in the day but once i realized that really, you're spending the same over time just in smaller amounts, i went with Intel (the X58!) and never looked back! I suppose the only annoyance is, besides an old IBM server i have that uses dual Xeons and has UEFI, only AMD's awful FX series of CPUs has UEFI from near that era..i think we can all agree they were trash. Eight core indeed..


----------



## Edwired (Oct 5, 2021)

chaoshusky said:


> Hmm.. Those Marvell controllers are problematic, mainly due to the drivers being so out-dated and they misbehave when it comes to signal/protocol standards.. Don't mean to sound like a d*ck here but a while ago i was doing what you were all doing, keeping that platform running as long as possible and kept spending little bits here and there to try and improve it. I never used NVMe drives on there because that would be a massive bottleneck for the drive and unfortunately you'll still get low frames and hitching! Once i went from a GTX 970 with my Xeon to a 1080 Ti, sure i could run Forza and many other games in 4K but i couldn't achieve 60FPS on many of them, often dipping to 40 even though the card was capable. As soon as i was using that same card on the older Z370/i7 8086K i saved up for (i'd purchased a USB3/Sata 6G card for my old X58 board, which did improve my SSD speeds but not by much - from memory it went from 254MB/s (about the limit of Sata 2/3G) to 345MB/s.. Of course on the newer board it hit its max of 540MB/s, a SanDisk 240GB SSD) i was getting over 80FPS on Forza Horizon 3 at 4K with 83% GPU usage, for example. On the Xeon it was 40-57FPS at about 50% usage, just couldn't pump the data to it! Depends what you're using it for really but that's not an overly demanding game either. And that was loading from the same HDDs, by the way. Didn't have to reformat either. The good news is, if you have RAID arrays on SATA drives, if you connect it to a newer Intel board, it gets detected and works immediately. I was surprised myself (i had a RAID of 2 2TB WD Blue HDDs for games at the time) and it literally just worked! Taken a few years to get the machine where i want it to be, but it can be done cheaper than you think! I do have a few X5650 chips here though, i think i paid £6 each so got 4 of them, intending to 'bin' them for a bit of fun but still haven't got 'round to it yet lol If they had ever been updated to use PCIe 3.0 that would likely help a lot!
> 
> This does make me want to dig out my X58 board and mess around again, but i really can't knock how well a now 11 year old CPU can still perform. An i7 8700K (which is what the 8086K is a binned version of) is quite an upgrade that would surprise you however, and perhaps when things return to normal, prices will actually be reasonable again! Running XP on the old X58 Xeon as someone else mentioned, that was hilarious though! Never had it feel so fast  And if you want stability, I'd say avoid older Ryzen platforms. I used to be the biggest AMD fan back in the day but once i realized that really, you're spending the same over time just in smaller amounts, i went with Intel (the X58!) and never looked back! I suppose the only annoyance is, besides an old IBM server i have that uses dual Xeons and has UEFI, only AMD's awful FX series of CPUs has UEFI from near that era..i think we can all agree they were trash. Eight core indeed..


Yeah I get where you are coming from on that. Sure I used windows xp on my asus p6x58d-e with x5675 for software related reason as windows 10 does not work with the older devices that I still used to this day. As the saying goes if it isn't broken don't fix it but improve functionality for the x58 that is a bonus. But every little help with improvements for performance. But at the end of the day it is how we keeps it going regardless


----------



## chaoshusky (Oct 5, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Yeah I get where you are coming from on that. Sure I used windows xp on my asus p6x58d-e with x5675 for software related reason as windows 10 does not work with the older devices that I still used to this day. As the saying goes if it isn't broken don't fix it but improve functionality for the x58 that is a bonus. But every little help with improvements for performance. But at the end of the day it is how we keeps it going regardless


Ah yes, older devices.. Been there myself, i think it was an ASUS sound card i didn't want to part with actually. From memory i think it was a Xonar D2X PCIe, the one with the illuminated output ports which was actually a handy feature for getting the right socket! But, after having strange crashes, even under a supported OS, turns out the card wasn't playing very nice with the PCIe bus, even in older machines! So, i ditched it and its now sat on a shelf lol as for ASUS.. I had an ASUS X58 board as well, but every time a Gigabyte board has been better, even when it was older! I think i had a Rampage III Formula by ASUS, which had onboard USB3 and "Sata 3/6G" Marvell chipset but it was never all that stable and didn't work so well! In fact, even the onboard sound died on me..still detected by the driver but no output! Ironic that the card i mentioned to give my X58 board USB3/Sata6G, which was the Gigabyte EX-58A-UD5 or something like that, was actually an ASUS card supposedly for the ASUS board! That Gigabyte board didn't have anything as 'new' as that onboard, but with the exact same CPU, RAM, PSU, GPU etc i got a higher clock out of the CPU that was stable (4.4GHz vs 4GHz before crashing on the ASUS!) a tighter RAM timing setting and it was...just better in every single way! The Gigabyte board was even a little cheaper new than the ASUS was (didn't get either of them new though) and still works to this day! The ASUS does as well, albeit with a new owner and no onboard sound lol ended up using an old X-Fi Xtreme Gamer in a PCI slot for it! Haha.. Remember those? Marketing from memory was they were as powerful as a Pentium 4 3.4GHz or something but just for sound, with up to 64MB of on-board X-RAM! Hah.. Shame even the X-Fi Fatality Titanium i have lying around sounds like crap compared to even the old ASUS cards and modern onboard! One thing i avoid now like the plague for sound is definitely Creative, sadly even the old Xonar cards aren't usable too easily but that's not the fault of modern machines, that's the lack of driver updates and support! Even though Gigabyte also seem to be having a tough time lately, I've also avoided ASUS and MSI for many years now.. Besides getting an MSI graphics card back when the R9 290X was new, and it arrived too tightly packed with damaged fans (they collapsed the bearings from the factory!) i hadn't used them since 2004 when my barely over a year old Socket A motherboard suddenly died, as well as a lot of other MSI hardware! And a similar story with ASUS, not always dying as such just...never quite as quality and stable as the equivalent Gigabyte and even some ASRock boards, which weirdly are known to be ASUS at one point! Back in the Pentium II era, technically Gigabyte and ASUS were the same company! Gigabyte also made "Pegatron" i believe. I still have some BX440 boards too. One is from Gigabyte, one is from ASUS.. And it's only the Gigabyte that can do the hidden 133FSB stable with the same CPU, RAM etc..the ASUS won't get into Windows but the Gigabyte is fine! That could be the variance of the actual chipset, granted. But looking at the PCB, i'm fairly sure if i swapped the BX chips around, it'd still work on the Gigabyte!


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 5, 2021)

chaoshusky said:


> Hmm.. Those Marvell controllers are problematic, mainly due to the drivers being so out-dated and they misbehave when it comes to signal/protocol standards.. Don't mean to sound like a d*ck here but a while ago i was doing what you were all doing, keeping that platform running as long as possible and kept spending little bits here and there to try and improve it. I never used NVMe drives on there because that would be a massive bottleneck for the drive and unfortunately you'll still get low frames and hitching! Once i went from a GTX 970 with my Xeon to a 1080 Ti, sure i could run Forza and many other games in 4K but i couldn't achieve 60FPS on many of them, often dipping to 40 even though the card was capable. As soon as i was using that same card on the older Z370/i7 8086K i saved up for (i'd purchased a USB3/Sata 6G card for my old X58 board, which did improve my SSD speeds but not by much - from memory it went from 254MB/s (about the limit of Sata 2/3G) to 345MB/s.. Of course on the newer board it hit its max of 540MB/s, a SanDisk 240GB SSD) i was getting over 80FPS on Forza Horizon 3 at 4K with 83% GPU usage, for example. On the Xeon it was 40-57FPS at about 50% usage, just couldn't pump the data to it! Depends what you're using it for really but that's not an overly demanding game either. And that was loading from the same HDDs, by the way. Didn't have to reformat either. The good news is, if you have RAID arrays on SATA drives, if you connect it to a newer Intel board, it gets detected and works immediately. I was surprised myself (i had a RAID of 2 2TB WD Blue HDDs for games at the time) and it literally just worked! Taken a few years to get the machine where i want it to be, but it can be done cheaper than you think! I do have a few X5650 chips here though, i think i paid £6 each so got 4 of them, intending to 'bin' them for a bit of fun but still haven't got 'round to it yet lol If they had ever been updated to use PCIe 3.0 that would likely help a lot!
> 
> This does make me want to dig out my X58 board and mess around again, but i really can't knock how well a now 11 year old CPU can still perform. An i7 8700K (which is what the 8086K is a binned version of) is quite an upgrade that would surprise you however, and perhaps when things return to normal, prices will actually be reasonable again! Running XP on the old X58 Xeon as someone else mentioned, that was hilarious though! Never had it feel so fast  And if you want stability, I'd say avoid older Ryzen platforms. I used to be the biggest AMD fan back in the day but once i realized that really, you're spending the same over time just in smaller amounts, i went with Intel (the X58!) and never looked back! I suppose the only annoyance is, besides an old IBM server i have that uses dual Xeons and has UEFI, only AMD's awful FX series of CPUs has UEFI from near that era..i think we can all agree they were trash. Eight core indeed..


I only had problems with the Marvell drivers I don't use them at all and they work well just slow @ 400MB's read and 250MB's write because Marvell only uses PCIe 2.0 X1,but in raid 0 you can double those speeds, NVME dose help frame drops on X58 getting 1600 MB's read 900 MB's write I only have an RX570 and the xenon keeps it pegged @ %100 for the games I play COD warzone, Fortnite, Doom. I enjoy the challenge of pushing these X58's to the limits of stability and there cheap $15 for a X5675 no worries if I kill one and I only damaged one out of ignorance by setting ram voltage to auto overclocking set it at 1.7v and damaged the memory controller but it still works it just won't be stable at high overclocks


----------



## freeagent (Oct 5, 2021)

The last time I checked those Marvell ports were almost as good as Intels.. but not quite. I didn’t use them for much.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 5, 2021)

freeagent said:


> The last time I checked those Marvell ports were almost as good as Intels.. but not quite. I didn’t use them for much.


Actually the marvel ports are faster Intel SATA 2 is 250 MB's marvel ports I get 400 MB's You could always buy a pcie X4 sata 3 expansion card to get the full sata 6 G


----------



## Edwired (Oct 5, 2021)

chaoshusky said:


> Ah yes, older devices.. Been there myself, i think it was an ASUS sound card i didn't want to part with actually. From memory i think it was a Xonar D2X PCIe, the one with the illuminated output ports which was actually a handy feature for getting the right socket! But, after having strange crashes, even under a supported OS, turns out the card wasn't playing very nice with the PCIe bus, even in older machines! So, i ditched it and its now sat on a shelf lol as for ASUS.. I had an ASUS X58 board as well, but every time a Gigabyte board has been better, even when it was older! I think i had a Rampage III Formula by ASUS, which had onboard USB3 and "Sata 3/6G" Marvell chipset but it was never all that stable and didn't work so well! In fact, even the onboard sound died on me..still detected by the driver but no output! Ironic that the card i mentioned to give my X58 board USB3/Sata6G, which was the Gigabyte EX-58A-UD5 or something like that, was actually an ASUS card supposedly for the ASUS board! That Gigabyte board didn't have anything as 'new' as that onboard, but with the exact same CPU, RAM, PSU, GPU etc i got a higher clock out of the CPU that was stable (4.4GHz vs 4GHz before crashing on the ASUS!) a tighter RAM timing setting and it was...just better in every single way! The Gigabyte board was even a little cheaper new than the ASUS was (didn't get either of them new though) and still works to this day! The ASUS does as well, albeit with a new owner and no onboard sound lol ended up using an old X-Fi Xtreme Gamer in a PCI slot for it! Haha.. Remember those? Marketing from memory was they were as powerful as a Pentium 4 3.4GHz or something but just for sound, with up to 64MB of on-board X-RAM! Hah.. Shame even the X-Fi Fatality Titanium i have lying around sounds like crap compared to even the old ASUS cards and modern onboard! One thing i avoid now like the plague for sound is definitely Creative, sadly even the old Xonar cards aren't usable too easily but that's not the fault of modern machines, that's the lack of driver updates and support! Even though Gigabyte also seem to be having a tough time lately, I've also avoided ASUS and MSI for many years now.. Besides getting an MSI graphics card back when the R9 290X was new, and it arrived too tightly packed with damaged fans (they collapsed the bearings from the factory!) i hadn't used them since 2004 when my barely over a year old Socket A motherboard suddenly died, as well as a lot of other MSI hardware! And a similar story with ASUS, not always dying as such just...never quite as quality and stable as the equivalent Gigabyte and even some ASRock boards, which weirdly are known to be ASUS at one point! Back in the Pentium II era, technically Gigabyte and ASUS were the same company! Gigabyte also made "Pegatron" i believe. I still have some BX440 boards too. One is from Gigabyte, one is from ASUS.. And it's only the Gigabyte that can do the hidden 133FSB stable with the same CPU, RAM etc..the ASUS won't get into Windows but the Gigabyte is fine! That could be the variance of the actual chipset, granted. But looking at the PCB, i'm fairly sure if i swapped the BX chips around, it'd still work on the Gigabyte!


If you were having trouble with the sound card in pcie slot usually tells me that there was irq conflict not a hardware fault but I never had one so I wouldn't know. By the way for the onboard sound I usually disabled it but run the sound through the gtx 1050 ti through the hdmi splitter box that have 3.5mm jack as it easier to use and never had a single issue with it. There is bluetooth transmitter/receiver boxes available online that can connect to bluetooth headset/speakers if I went this route I would be able to send sounds wireless to my 150w amp powering 2 50w speakers along with two smaller speakers then it would be just insane while playing games on pc


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> If you were having trouble with the sound card in pcie slot usually tells me that there was irq conflict not a hardware fault but I never had one so I wouldn't know. By the way for the onboard sound I usually disabled it but run the sound through the gtx 1050 ti through the hdmi splitter box that have 3.5mm jack as it easier to use and never had a single issue with it. There is bluetooth transmitter/receiver boxes available online that can connect to bluetooth headset/speakers if I went this route I would be able to send sounds wireless to my 150w amp powering 2 50w speakers along with two smaller speakers then it would be just insane while playing games on pc


Yeah I haven't used a sound card sense my P3 1.4 ghz Windows 98 machine I still have that sound blaster PCI card I stick to  Asus with X58 better quality and the digital 5.1 is awesome on these motherboards especially my rampage 3 Gene playing Doom with the headphones on is pretty phenomenal today's high-end sound cards are shielded the older stuff unless it was super high-end was probably not shielded and that's what caused the problems you were having I know with my cheap VGA monitor that has built-in speakers that I use on my test bench I get a lot of noise interference when the video card is in heavy use like with gaming not so much YouTube videos but through the headphones it's Crystal clear


----------



## Edwired (Oct 6, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> Yeah I haven't used a sound card sense my P3 1.4 ghz Windows 98 machine I still have that sound blaster PCI card I stick to  Asus with X58 better quality and the digital 5.1 is awesome on these motherboards especially my rampage 3 Gene playing Doom with the headphones on is pretty phenomenal today's high-end sound cards are shielded the older stuff unless it was super high-end was probably not shielded and that's what caused the problems you were having I know with my cheap VGA monitor that has built-in speakers that I use on my test bench I get a lot of noise interference when the video card is in heavy use like with gaming not so much YouTube videos but through the headphones it's Crystal clear


As for the noises you mentioned it to do with the frames been uncapped as I get buzzing noises through the headset turtlebeach x12 without the mic. With the bass cranked up it noticeable but since I cap the frames to 60 with v-sync enabled the buzzing noises disappeared for good


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 6, 2021)

I always run uncapped frames Vsync set to fast and ultra low latency in Nvidia control panel in game Vsync set to off and I get no tearing only time I cap the frames is for low end slow ram & CPU's when they get into the 80% usage and low GPU usage like my Dell Optiplex 780 SFF core 2 quad Q9650 GTX750Ti then crank up details like antialiasing textures effects to get the GPU usage up above the CPU. the noise I'm talking about is only on the built in speakers with my HYUNDAI 1280x1024 VGA monitor. head phones sound great ultra low signal to noise ratio as dose my 2.1 stereo speakers, Got my ram in today I didn't realize they were 4x8GB 2 ranks sticks I also bought 2 LP sticks 2x4GB 1 rank sticks 40GB of 1866 ram on this thing and yes she's fast, check out the tight temps, never seen the temps so close on intel CPU this is another motherboard I got a couple days ago cheep $80 and another CPU $15 X58 baby


----------



## chaoshusky (Oct 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> If you were having trouble with the sound card in pcie slot usually tells me that there was irq conflict not a hardware fault but I never had one so I wouldn't know. By the way for the onboard sound I usually disabled it but run the sound through the gtx 1050 ti through the hdmi splitter box that have 3.5mm jack as it easier to use and never had a single issue with it. There is bluetooth transmitter/receiver boxes available online that can connect to bluetooth headset/speakers if I went this route I would be able to send sounds wireless to my 150w amp powering 2 50w speakers along with two smaller speakers then it would be just insane while playing games on pc


No conflicts.. Machine wasn't that old.  Just didn't like it being PCIe 2.0 or the card has developed a fault with its bus controller. Doesn't work in ANY machine as i've said, so its likely a faulty card dude  For sound i have a Rotel RX-970B amp (60WRMS into 8ohm, 90WRMS into 4ohm per channel with less than 0.05% THD) hooked up to two pairs of KEF Coda IIIs..don't need a sub  The AV Amp is a Yamaha RX-V479, 80WRMS per channel into 8ohms, front channels can go down to 2ohm stereo at 160wrms each but i'd never do that! Good old Yamaha.. That drives a pair of Mission 731 Pro at the rear, a pair of Mission 750SE Anniversary at the front with a Mission center speaker and a Yamaha YST-105 sub i modified a little, along with a Kenwood 12" 90s car sub (4ohm 150wrms max) driven by a BOSS AVA amp (BOSS = Rotel! bridged mode) running on a linear PSU that lets it reach full power   all of it from eBay or picked up cheap many years ago, some charity auctions, some car boot sales etc...none of it has let me down yet! But i miss my old Yamaha AV amp, a DSP-A5. No HDMI of course as its from 2000 but that thing does 5x110WRMS per channel into 8ohms and can still go full output to this day! I still have it, just isn't connected, that usually gets used for parties lol



DirtyBiker said:


> I always run uncapped frames Vsync set to fast and ultra low latency in Nvidia control panel in game Vsync set to off and I get no tearing only time I cap the frames is for low end slow ram & CPU's when they get into the 80% usage and low GPU usage like my Dell Optiplex 780 SFF core 2 quad Q9650 GTX750Ti then crank up details like antialiasing textures effects to get the GPU usage up above the CPU. the noise I'm talking about is only on the built in speakers with my HYUNDAI 1280x1024 VGA monitor. head phones sound great ultra low signal to noise ratio as dose my 2.1 stereo speakers, Got my ram in today I didn't realize they were 4x8GB 2 ranks sticks I also bought 2 LP sticks 2x4GB 1 rank sticks 40GB of 1866 ram on this thing and yes she's fast, check out the tight temps, never seen the temps so close on intel CPU this is another motherboard I got a couple days ago cheep $80 and another CPU $15 X58 baby


I guess that's my point, 95 bucks would get you a considerably higher amount of DDR4 for a newer machine but its always a pain slowly building one instead of getting a new rig in one lump, that's why i stopped kinda wasting money on old parts but to be fair that's because i have far too much now  That SFF machine you have is amusing though. At the start of the first lockdown here i pimped an old HP SFF machine i acquired.. I paid £30 for it, came with a 120GB SSD, 8GB of 1600 DDR3 and an i5 4690... After having a pair of Radeon HD6570s in there that wouldn't even run Starcraft etc properly, i picked up an i7 4770K not so cheap at the time, like £102 from eBay, delidded and did conductonaut! Haha..shame the board in the HP limits the power a little bit, but i got hold of 2x8GB sticks of Team Group DDR3 for like £73, 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix sticks i think for like £40, not exactly cheap..so now it has that i7 and 24GB of RAM, then got a Low Profile GTX 1650 card for it for i think £150 and threw in a 500GB HDD salvaged from a defunct TiVo box! Quite small and strangely capable machine now, though at the moment its in the bedroom providing Netflix, Amazon and whatnot to the TV lol strangely Legion TD2 is almost playable at 4K on the thing getting 30FPS.. Though that card would never realistically be used for even 2K gaming i wanted to see what it would do and i was quite surprised! Shame i got the GDDR5X version just before they updated it with GDDR6 (takes the RAM bandwidth of the 1650LP from 128GB/s to 192GB/s...dangit!) lol


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 6, 2021)

new stuff is boring to me and with the price of good overclocking cpu's DDR4, DDR5 ram and motherboard along with a graphics card that can utilize them its just not something I can afford or need for the games I play. I don't have a 4k monitor. 4k high refresh is nice but spendy. I get this stuff cheep when I see a deal like the new RX570 $50 after credit app and $50 gift card I got from work. that optiplex plays fortnite locked at 75 fps @1080P high detail (120 fps in performance mode) got it free minus the LP MSI GTX 750 TI $58. I plan on selling this extra stuff after I cherry pick the best of it, this Rampage 3 gene $120, CPU $15, 16GB, ram $38, I got for my nephew to replace his $30 optiplex 380 sff E5450 cpu $15 socket 771 mod I built him years ago, I custom fit an ASUS phoenix fan GTX 1050 I paid $80 for and will be reusing it and his 512gb silicon power SSD with my old ($42 new in 2019) Raidmax Cobra RX500w PSU and new Deepcool Matrexx 55 mesh case he's buying $58 to play 1080p 75Hz fortnite and COD war zone


----------



## chaoshusky (Oct 7, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> new stuff is boring to me and with the price of good overclocking cpu's DDR4, DDR5 ram and motherboard along with a graphics card that can utilize them its just not something I can afford or need for the games I play. I don't have a 4k monitor. 4k high refresh is nice but spendy. I get this stuff cheep when I see a deal like the new RX570 $50 after credit app and $50 gift card I got from work. that optiplex plays fortnite locked at 75 fps @1080P high detail (120 fps in performance mode) got it free minus the LP MSI GTX 750 TI $58. I plan on selling this extra stuff after I cherry pick the best of it, this Rampage 3 gene $120, CPU $15, 16GB, ram $38, I got for my nephew to replace his $30 optiplex 380 sff E5450 cpu $15 socket 771 mod I built him years ago, I custom fit an ASUS phoenix fan GTX 1050 I paid $80 for and will be reusing it and his 512gb silicon power SSD with my old ($42 new in 2019) Raidmax Cobra RX500w PSU and new Deepcool Matrexx 55 mesh case he's buying $58 to play 1080p 75Hz fortnite and COD war zoneView attachment 219748


I know what you mean, i do.. But it's surprising how much detail you miss when you stick with 'lower end' stuff. You don't have to have 4K or the latest GPUs but for the price you're paying you can often pick up something that's in the middle of old and new for not a lot of money! I got a Coffee Lake based i3-8350K to tinker with for example, true it cost me £67, is "only" quad core compared to the newer i3 10th gen chips (which are surprisingly capable for gaming as they are quad core 8 thread) but to see what it could do, i de-lidded it, applied conductonaut, fitted a fairly cheap tower cooler.. Got it to 5GHz quite easily, never goes above 60 degrees and in CPU-Z for example, the benchmark function, my old Xeon hex core scores something like 2600 points, but very low score per thread/single compared to modern stuff.. The i3 scored nearly 2300 but single thread was 601, nearly double the Xeon, so in quite a few situations the silly i3 would actually be faster lol and uses less power, plus uses DDR4 and has much more bandwidth. And PCIe 3.0. See what i mean? X58 boards still command quite a high price too, which is what puts me off having more than the two i have remaining, three if you count the old IBM server i got hold of...which is a HUGE 5U tower! I mean, that GTX 750 Ti for example, you wouldn't pay much more for a good old GTX 970 which is way more capable. My old 970 still does pretty well for its age..i'm sure i got it new in like 2015 lol


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't know I haven't seen a GTX970 going for under $250 and not much faster then my new RX570 these X5675's can easily feed a GTX 1080, RTX 2070, 3060 and you wouldn't know the difference in games not interested in any cpu's with less then 6 cores 12 threads 







 my next upgrade will be much newer because of the new requirements of windows 11 but as for now i'm good because GPU prices are out of the question (update) Just cracked the the 1000 point mark in Cinebench R15 with a dirt cheap 3 heat pipe Enermax ETS-N30-2 150W TDP air cooler from my old socket 771 Xenon X5450 rig on the Rampage 3 Gene with the 3x8GB 1866 (dual rank) ddr3 10-11-10-27 CR2 . single rank ddr3 won't score nearly as good unless all the memory is matching and all memory slots are populated.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> I don't know I haven't seen a GTX970 going for under $250 and not much faster then my new RX570 these X5675's can easily feed a GTX 1080, RTX 2070, 3060 and you wouldn't know the difference in games not interested in any cpu's with less then 6 cores 12 threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted that vid in another thread some time back. Brian proved that X58 is still holding it's own as a gaming platform if you get a solid board and an upper-end CPU.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I posted that vid in another thread some time back. Brian proved that X58 is still holding it's own as a gaming platform if you get a solid board and an upper-end CPU.


tech yes lovin


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 15, 2021)

getting excellent rock solid stable results 4.52GHz cinebench R15 score 1036
multiplier 23X
CPU 1.35v
PLL 1.84v
QPI/VRAM 1.3v
VRAM 1.55v


----------



## DirtyBiker (Aug 25, 2022)

Xenon X5675 4.5 Ghz @1.35v, QPI/DRAM, 1.35v DDR@1.6v


----------



## freeagent (Aug 25, 2022)

That is awesome man! Nice cpu


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> Xenon X5675 4.5 Ghz @1.35v, QPI/DRAM, 1.35v DDR@1.6v


That is a rippin' OC! You have what is called a "Golden Sample".


----------



## DirtyBiker (Aug 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is a rippin' OC! You have what is called a "Golden Sample".


Yes, it's definitely some good silicon, paid $12 for this one, I bought and tested 3 more X5675's none of them can do 4.5 @ 1.35v stable, I only killed one of them trying to de-lid it, but it also got overvolted out of ignorance by setting the DDR3 voltage to auto and became unstable at anything over 4.2 I have another one that works good @ 4.3 @ 1.35v. going to try out the X5690 on my rampage 3 Gene next


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 25, 2022)

Have to fine-tune myself down as my electricity is going to cost more..


----------



## DirtyBiker (Aug 26, 2022)

MSI Triple fan 12 Gb RTX 3060's on sale for $379.00 I think it's time to upgrade from the RX570 it deserves it


----------

